# ACMEInstaller3



## green

Hi all, it's been a while.

It came to my attention that installer2 did not work all that great with new naming format and scripts for later builds.
Also apparently CM10 uses more space in system.

So here comes ACMEInstaller3: http://techerrata.com/file/cm/touchpad/tools/ACMEInstaller3

Changes from ACMEInstaller2:
added a few tweaks to edify script parsing so current cm9 installs fine.
Default cm-system size is now 400M
If during install an existing cm-system is detected and it's smaller than 350M, it's extended by 100M (if you installed with ACMEInstaller or ACMEInstaller2, that means your cm-system will be resized to 400M). The needed 100M are cut out of the "media" (sdcard) partition.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

green said:


> Hi all, it's been a while.
> 
> It came to my attention that installer2 did not work all that great with new naming format and scripts for later builds.
> Also apparently CM10 uses more space in system.
> 
> So here comes ACMEInstaller3: http://goo.im/devs/j.../ACMEInstaller3
> 
> Changes from ACMEInstaller2:
> added a few tweaks to edify script parsing so current cm9 installs fine.
> Default cm-system size is now 400M
> If during install an existing cm-system is detected and it's smaller than 350M, it's extended by 100M (if you installed with ACMEInstaller or ACMEInstaller2, that means your cm-system will be resized to 400M). The needed 100M are cut out of the "media" (sdcard) partition.


Thank you very much. I'm excited for the upcoming CM10 for our HP TouchPad. I just added the file into my Palm, Inc folder. I suppose we will all need to remember to type in:

novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 (enter)

When upgrading from CM9 to CM10


----------



## colt223

So I am guessing that there is no need to rename the nightly builds to "update-cm..." now, cool.
I have so much crap on my TP that my backups are well over 1GB now, so I am thinking of doing some backups, a full wipe, and starting from scratch again.
I will give it a go with the latest nightly, new installer, and report back in a few days.


----------



## drgci

Goo.im its down any other link for download?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

drgci said:


> Goo.im its down any other link for download?


I added a link into the OP of my CM10 thread

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-jelly-bean-411-cm10-preview-on-the-hp-touchpad-keep-your-cm9-setup/


----------



## Zzed

@green: It's been some time since we've heard from you. Good to see you still active. My TP is at HP for case repair, I hope it returns operational. My question: I'll be reloading CM9 Nightly from scratch as I wiped Andriod off prior to sending it in, Should I use ACMEInstaller3 to establish CM9 or stick with ACMEInstaller2 until I need CM10?


----------



## green

Use ACMEInstaller3 for all your cm9 and cm10 needs from now on, I guess.


----------



## cobjones

@green

We appreciate this more than the thread shows.

Is this on xda or can i link it?


----------



## colt223

Ok, so I did an Acmeuninstall, installed CWM, then the 2048 size increase patch via CWM, rebooted, size patch worked perfect.
then put my nightly (07/11) into the cminstall folder, along with Gapps 04/29.
Nightly installed just fine, but Gapps failed. So I went into TWRP and installed it from there just fine. But it would not install from Acme3. Just my experience for what its worth.


----------



## nevertells

colt223 said:


> Ok, so I did an Acmeuninstall, installed CWM, then the 2048 size increase patch via CWM, rebooted, size patch worked perfect.
> then put my nightly (07/11) into the cminstall folder, along with Gapps 04/29.
> Nightly installed just fine, but Gapps failed. So I went into TWRP and installed it from there just fine. But it would not install from Acme3. Just my experience for what its worth.


Try this, unintall everything. Put Moboot, CWM or TWRP, nightly and gapps in cminstall. Make sure all zip file names start with update. Run ACMEInstaller3. Boot to CM and verifiy everything installed OK. Now go install the memory size fix via CMW or TWRP.


----------



## Zzed

nevertells said:


> Try this, unintall everything. Put Moboot, CWM or TWRP, nightly and gapps in cminstall. Make sure all zip file names start with update. Run ACMEInstaller3. Boot to CM and verifiy everything installed OK. Now go install the memory size fix via CMW or TWRP.


I had thought Green had fixed the need to rename with "update-XXX" but apparently GAPPS would still need it.

I just got my TouchPad back from HP for case replacement due to speaker cracks. I had ACMEuninstall'ed CM9 and wiped webOS prior to sending it in. This gives me an oppertunity to try out the ACMEInstaller3 with the latest nightly. If necessary I can reload an earlier flash or restore a previous backup but I elected for a fresh start.

I too can confirm, without renamed files, GAPPS will not auto load from ACMEInstaller3 although all others did, including CM9-2012-08-16. It was a trivial matter to run GAPPS from recovery (CWM at that point).

After dialing in CM9 with essential apps to include system tuner, battery monitor, ESfileExplorer, GooManager/TWRP, then made my initial backup.

Thanks for the tip on the memory size fix, I added 2048 with no problems from TWRP.


----------



## colt223

I got everything installed fine, 2048 size fix installed fine, CM9, moboot, etc. Everything is working great.
I was just reporting that Gapps failed with AcmeInstaller 3. I did not rename it to "update-", I was under the impression that was fixed with Acme3, since it installed the nightly fine without renaming. Interesting that Gapps failed without renaming. It flashed fine using TWRP.


----------



## nevertells

colt223 said:


> I got everything installed fine, 2048 size fix installed fine, CM9, moboot, etc. Everything is working great.
> I was just reporting that Gapps failed with AcmeInstaller 3. I did not rename it to "update-", I was under the impression that was fixed with Acme3, since it installed the nightly fine without renaming. Interesting that Gapps failed without renaming. It flashed fine using TWRP.


I PM'ed Green. Hopefully he'll fix that.


----------



## ericdabbs

Zzed said:


> I had thought Green had fixed the need to rename with "update-XXX" but apparently GAPPS would still need it.


That was my impression as well. Seems like Green has to fix the ACMEInstaller3 to ensure Gapps can install without renaming to "update-xxx". Glad you found this bug and hope a fix is in soon.


----------



## Redflea

Any reason why you'd have to run acmeuninstall first?

Green said in his OP:



green said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If during install an existing cm-system is detected and it's smaller than 350M, it's extended by 100M (if you installed with ACMEInstaller or ACMEInstaller2, that means your cm-system will be resized to 400M). The needed 100M are cut out of the "media" (sdcard) partition.


 [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]That made it sound like you can take a TP that currently has CM installed via acmeinstaller2 and run acmeinstaller3 w/the rom/gapps files and it will resize when doing the install. [/background]


----------



## nevertells

Redflea said:


> Any reason why you'd have to run acmeuninstall first?
> 
> Green said in his OP:
> 
> [/background][/font][/color]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]That made it sound like you can take a TP that currently has CM installed via acmeinstaller2 and run acmeinstaller3 w/the rom/gapps files and it will resize when doing the install. [/background]


That's what it sounds like to me too. The added size is meant for CM10, so can't imagine it will help in any way for CM9. And I don't hear of many folks installing an update using ACMEInstaller, it's just too easy with cwm or TWRP.


----------



## drmarble

If you are experimenting/developing cm10 it really does help to have the larger system partition. I had to eliminate all the ringtones, notifications, etc and get rid of face lock to get cm10 to fit.
If you use ACMEInstaller3 to enlarge your system, make sure you have a recent nandroid backup. I tried just changing the size and couldn't boot. The backup resotred fine, though. Now there is plenty of space in /system for cm10. I hope someone (maybe me) can get sound working so I will have to put the notification sounds back into my cm10 builds.


----------



## Colchiro

I copied the same cm9 nightly I had installed, plus gApps and cwm to cminstall and ran acmeinstaller3. Bet I saw about 3 miles of text scroll by, mostly errors (about 15 minutes worth), then the screen was blank with just the linux icons at the top. After 5 minutes I decided it wasn't going to continue on it's own so started to press power+home (wondering what horrible outcome awaited me), but apparently the home button started the ball rolling again and I had another couple minutes of text scroll by, followed by what appeared to be the rom installing.

gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip didn't install and had to be installed manually and sync was broken for calendars, o/w I survived the ordeal. Couldn't fix the calendar sync so ended up factory resetting, (and fix-permissions to be safe), which may have fixed a long-standing problem with Folder Organizer. I'm still setting it up right now.

I did see the media partition being resized so I think it may have been worth it.


----------



## Zzed

Colchiro said:


> gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip didn't install and had to be installed manually and sync was broken for calendars, o/w I survived the ordeal. Couldn't fix the calendar sync so ended up factory resetting, (and fix-permissions to be safe), which may have fixed a long-standing problem with Folder Organizer. I'm still setting it up right now.


MUST rename to _*update-gaaps-ics-20120429-signed.zip *_<< rename required >>

someday _*green*_ might fix the need to rename the GAPPS.


----------



## Colchiro

My point is that although better than acme2, it could still use some work. 

If I'm using a custom gapps with a goofy name, I could see where it might need renaming, but this is a stock Google file.

I know my way around the block (been doing this for years), I'm just thinking of first-timers.


----------



## Zzed

Colchiro said:


> My point is that although better than acme2, it could still use some work.
> If I'm using a custom gapps with a goofy name, I could see where it might need renaming, but this is a stock Google file.
> I know my way around the block (been doing this for years), I'm just thinking of first-timers.


No slight to you my friend, I was just confirming your assessment, to first-timers and giving a kindly dig at *green (OP)* to fix







as, "_it could still use some work._" Perhaps he's hard at work on ACMEinstaller3.1?

It IS odd, I had always thought gapps worked without "update-" on ACME2.


----------



## Colchiro

I thought they did too.


----------



## sstar

Colchiro said:


> I thought they did too.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
It does.


----------



## Redrumtum

Hi,

Anyone have problems unzipping ACMEInstaller3; I get 'not a valid zip file'. Same problem with ACMEInstaller2.

I assume it's a zip file, as it downloads without a file extension.

thanks.


----------



## Brawlking

Redrumtum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone have problems unzipping ACMEInstaller3; I get 'not a valid zip file'. Same problem with ACMEInstaller2.
> 
> I assume it's a zip file, as it downloads without a file extension.
> 
> thanks.


It's not a zip file, just run the usual command with ACMEInstaller3, no unzipping required.


----------



## ericdabbs

nevertells said:


> I PM'ed Green. Hopefully he'll fix that.


I haven't seen any updates since August on the ACMEInstaller 3. I guess the Gapps issue with the "update-xxx" is still there. Have you heard anything back from Green on this?


----------



## Brawlking

ericdabbs said:


> I haven't seen any updates since August on the ACMEInstaller 3. I guess the Gapps issue with the "update-xxx" is still there. Have you heard anything back from Green on this?


I have never had the ACMEInstaller actually install Gapps since the beginning, I've always had to go back and flash it myself. So as far as I know this is something that's always been broke. Not saying it shouldn't work, but it's been that way since it came out, and I haven't seen any updates from green about it.


----------



## nevertells

ericdabbs said:


> I haven't seen any updates since August on the ACMEInstaller 3. I guess the Gapps issue with the "update-xxx" is still there. Have you heard anything back from Green on this?


Nope, typical developer behavior, they pop in when they feel like it and don't when they feel like it. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## nevertells

Brawlking said:


> I have never had the ACMEInstaller actually install Gapps since the beginning, I've always had to go back and flash it myself. So as far as I know this is something that's always been broke. Not saying it shouldn't work, but it's been that way since it came out, and I haven't seen any updates from green about it.


Are you saying that if you add "update" to the gapps file name that ACME3 won't install it? Before 3, 2 would install every file as long as "update" was added.


----------



## Brawlking

nevertells said:


> Are you saying that if you add "update" to the gapps file name that ACME3 won't install it? Before 3, 2 would install every file as long as "update" was added.


Yes, mine never worked correctly, so now I'm used to installing the Gapps manually and don't even pay attention anymore.


----------



## alienkidmj12

i previously had cm9 installed via acmeinstaller2 which worked fine, i then went to install cm10 via acmeinstaller3 and i was complaining about lots of inode issues, this went on for about 5 minutes ? did anyone else encounter this ? is there any way of checking if its been successfull at doing what it should be doing ?


----------



## alienkidmj12

Colchiro said:


> I copied the same cm9 nightly I had installed, plus gApps and cwm to cminstall and ran acmeinstaller3. Bet I saw about 3 miles of text scroll by, mostly errors (about 15 minutes worth), then the screen was blank with just the linux icons at the top. After 5 minutes I decided it wasn't going to continue on it's own so started to press power+home (wondering what horrible outcome awaited me), but apparently the home button started the ball rolling again and I had another couple minutes of text scroll by, followed by what appeared to be the rom installing.
> 
> gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip didn't install and had to be installed manually and sync was broken for calendars, o/w I survived the ordeal. Couldn't fix the calendar sync so ended up factory resetting, (and fix-permissions to be safe), which may have fixed a long-standing problem with Folder Organizer. I'm still setting it up right now.
> 
> I did see the media partition being resized so I think it may have been worth it.


did you find out what caused the errors ? they appeared to be inode fixes ? maybe due to the filesystem being resized ? how did you do a factory reset ? was it difficult ?


----------



## Colchiro

I just wanted to resize my partitions in anticipation of cm10, and was already on a cm9 nightly build. All I did was copy my current nightly and gapps to cminstall and ran acme3. I had lot's of errors, but it still worked ok in the end (after flashing gApps manually).

I didn't do a factory reset. (But formatting data in recovery is an easy way.)

The only difficult part was the waiting and wondering how I was going to fix this mess.


----------



## derausgewanderte

haven't touched my TP for a while. I followed Colchiro's post and installed CM9 and latest gapps over current to increase system size. Everything working but I am not sure if it actually did anything. Can somebody enlighten me how to apply the memory fix in TWRP? Is it a patch that is applied or a command run from within TWRP?
Also, I can't figure out where the system size is listed (checked in TWRP, in CM9 about and system). 
thanks.


----------



## nevertells

derausgewanderte said:


> haven't touched my TP for a while. I followed Colchiro's post and installed CM9 and latest gapps over current to increase system size. Everything working but I am not sure if it actually did anything. Can somebody enlighten me how to apply the memory fix in TWRP? Is it a patch that is applied or a command run from within TWRP?
> Also, I can't figure out where the system size is listed (checked in TWRP, in CM9 about and system).
> thanks.


I'm guessing you are referring to installing using ACME3. I'm not aware of a way to check that partition after the install. Probably has to do with some command one can run using adb, but someone more familiar with that will have to address that.

You probably should go read the thread for that memory fix here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/

There are several subjects discussed there. The one you want to pay attention to is the one about increasing one's internal memory. Here is part of a post I made there that may help. If you want, try flashing the memory fix first and if you see success you won't need the info below. If it fails then follow the instructions below:

Do a nandroid backup first. Run ACMEUninstaller to reset your TouchPad and uninstall Android. Use whatever method you used last time to reinstall Moboot 0.3.5, Clockworkmod and the rom you want to use. Don't bother with gapps, you won't need it. Once the install is done, let it boot to CM to make sure the install was successful. Now go back to CWM and run the 2048 memory fix. It will finish with "Success." Immediately reboot your TP to initialize the memory. Check settings/storage to see you now have 3.5GB of internal memory. If you want more than 3.5GB of internal memory, go back to CWM and run the 2048 memory fix again. Reboot immediately to CM and you will now have 5.5GB of internal storage. Now back to CWM and restore the nandroid backup you made and your are done. You should always do a nandroid backup before trying to make any radical changes to your TouchPad. Good luck.

P.S. Anytime after installing this fix, if for what ever reason you have to run ACMEUninstaller, that clears the memory settings and you will have to run the memory fix again.


----------



## Lothinator

Does this repartition everything? Our does it just extend the existing partition? By reading some of the posts it looks like you just run this and go. The last post implies you have to run uninstaller and do everything from scratch...

Also, does this force you to use twrp? I'm happy with cwm...

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drmarble

Acmeinstaller3 does mess with /system and /data. Space is taken from data for the larger system required for jellybean. This basically ends up doing a factory reset on your touchpad. Fortunately, you can just reinstall the nandroid backup you previously made with CWM and all is golden, unless your /data partition was almost full and wont fit in the 100MB smaller space. I don't believe it touches your /boot partition so CWM is unaffected. I'm still using CWM after using acminstaller3 to enlarge /system for JB. It has no effect on your /sdcard or webos so all your user files are untouched.
Just remember to make a nandroid backup before you run it or you get to reinstall everything from scratch. Nandroid backs up the directories on a file basis and just restores them. It doesn't care that the size changed as long as the files still fit.
Enjoy


----------



## nevertells

Lothinator said:


> Does this repartition everything? Our does it just extend the existing partition? By reading some of the posts it looks like you just run this and go. The last post implies you have to run uninstaller and do everything from scratch...
> 
> Also, does this force you to use twrp? I'm happy with cwm...
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


You are confusing what running ACME3 does and what flashing JC Sullins memory fix does. They do completely different things. ACME3 creates the additional space in the system partition needed by Jelly Bean while the Sullin's memory fix adds additional internal memory for apps.


----------



## timidhermit

How come ACME3 does not auto install gapps? I notice that the script is looking for gapps-gb*.zip for Gingerbread. But since the same installer is used for both ICE and JB, why is ACME3 not updated accordingly so we don't have to install gapps manually on boot to cwm?


----------



## andrewy

I also had the inode issue with ACME3. It went on quite a bit. I had an old CM9 build on it prior. It was scrolling pretty fast with inode, illegal, fix? Y scripting. The install finished, I booted into CWM and flashed the gapps package posted on the main install link, but gapps will not work for me. Gmail (flashes like it will open, but doesn't), G+ (opens, but can't find a data connection). Should I try a different gapps jb package?


----------



## AsX

I also had some problems with Acme3. What happened was, after the setup was finished, it ended up with a lot of files in /system/lost+found directory. The new ROM and Gapps could not flash completely because there was no free space left in /system. After I manually reformatted /system and reinstalled ROM and Gapps, it seemed to work fine. I have about 40MB left in /system now.
I had few random reboots with preview 3 though, mostly when the touchpad was turned off without power disconnected.


----------



## firepower

I originally installed CM10 using CWM update, and have just reinstalled using installer3 to increase system size. I also had 174 empty folders in /system/lost+found
like this #12345 etc , i just deleted all of them.


----------



## jrafuse

I just finished installing CM10-3 and am loving it so far.

First, I used Acmeinstaller3 to increase the /system size. As most have reported, this generated about 10-15 minutes of inode, etc. errors. Once this was complete, the system refused to boot but I could access recovery (in my case TWRP). I restored my Camera preview 8 version of CM9, and cleared cache and Dalvik. After this TP booted without problems. I then used goo/twrp tp flash the CM10-3 file, and cleared caches once more. After a successful boot, I then installed the latest JB Gapps file (11-03), reset google account and everything is wonderful again.

BTW ... Quick System Info Pro from the play store will show you the size of your partitions ... in my case /system = 402mb ...

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## Hand-Check

^^ I've only got 387MB, not 402. I've tried different sources of ACMEInstaller3, and many, many install attempts (including clean wipe), and even tried an install on a webOS TouchPad that had never seen Android.

I'm having problems with voice recognition and recording crashing after 2-3 seconds, and I think the partition size may be the cause.


----------



## Colchiro

Get the acme files from the source: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools

There is no extension on the file so you won't be able to view it.


----------



## mpressive

Trying to load CM10 on my virgin Touchpad having never loaded any prior version of CM. I've downloaded all of the required files and set up the folders on both my Touchpad as well as my Windows 7 laptop. When I attempt to run ACMEInstaller3, I get the following error "unable to find device".

Can anyone provide some help as to what I'm missing? Thanks!!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

mpressive said:


> Trying to load CM10 on my virgin Touchpad having never loaded any prior version of CM. I've downloaded all of the required files and set up the folders on both my Touchpad as well as my Windows 7 laptop. When I attempt to run ACMEInstaller3, I get the following error "unable to find device".
> 
> Can anyone provide some help as to what I'm missing? Thanks!!


Did you follow the install guide and video?

Here
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cyanogenmod10-preview-3-with-sound-updated-1182012/


----------



## nevertells

Has anyone even seen or heard from Green? ACMEInstaller3 really needs to me worked on so there is a reliable installer for CM10.


----------



## nevertells

May have stumbled on to a safer method for installing CM10 using ACME3. A forum member tried installing CM10 and accidently left the files out of the cminstall folder. ACME3 ran for a couple of minutes and then stopped as there were no files in the cminstall folder. His system partition size was increased, but he didn't incur any of the problems that others have been reporting. He then installed CM10 using either cwm or twrp, sorry, don't remember which one he said he used. I'll be testing this myself and will report on how it goes. If anyone else tries this method, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lothinator

nevertells said:


> May have stumbled on to a safer method for installing CM10 using ACME3. A forum member tried installing CM10 and accidently left the files out of the cminstall folder. ACME3 ran for a couple of minutes and then stopped as there were no files in the cminstall folder. His system partition size was increased, but he didn't incur any of the problems that others have been reporting. He then installed CM10 using either cwm or twrp, sorry, don't remember which one he said he used. I'll be testing this myself and will report on how it goes. If anyone else tries this method, please let us know how it goes.


If that works for folks then great 

I guess I was a lucky one, I upgraded two Touchpads using AcmeInstaller3. Both had cm9 with the 2048 memory patch. Both ended up with the 400+mb system partition and free space. The process was very lengthy though, and some errors displayed throughout, but it all worked out in the end.


----------



## nevertells

Lothinator said:


> If that works for folks then great
> 
> I guess I was a lucky one, I upgraded two Touchpads using AcmeInstaller3. Both had cm9 with the 2048 memory patch. Both ended up with the 400+mb system partition and free space. The process was very lengthy though, and some errors displayed throughout, but it all worked out in the end.


Guess you are the lucky one. Some have reported they had to run WebOS Doctor to recover from trying to install CM10 with ACME3.


----------



## litdroid

nevertells said:


> May have stumbled on to a safer method for installing CM10 using ACME3. A forum member tried installing CM10 and accidently left the files out of the cminstall folder. ACME3 ran for a couple of minutes and then stopped as there were no files in the cminstall folder. His system partition size was increased, but he didn't incur any of the problems that others have been reporting. He then installed CM10 using either cwm or twrp, sorry, don't remember which one he said he used. I'll be testing this myself and will report on how it goes. If anyone else tries this method, please let us know how it goes.


That was me.

I used TWRP to install. I could go back to a CM9 backup and do it again using CWM as I have that too. I might do so anyways just to try it out.


----------



## nevertells

Well, I bit the bullet and ran ACME3 with nothing in the cminstall folder. It ran for approx. 15 minutes with literally tens of thousands or lines scrolling up the screen so fast they were mostly unreadable. That finally stopped and I sat there for another couple minutes starring at the double penguins before it finally rebooted right into a boot loop. Tried clearing both caches, fixing permissions, and finally factory/data reset and still boot looping. Finally had to resort to restoring my nandroid backup while holding my breath and thankfully, it restored successfully. My internal 2048 additional memory survived(Sullin's memory fix) and Quick System Info reports my system storage is increased to 402MB with 154MB free. At least it did not brick my TP forcing me to run the Doctor. I'll say that doing this is not for the technically challenged. I did finally hear back from Green and hopefully he will be taking a look at ACME3. It definitely needs to be more reliable before using it is for the general population. Next step will be installing JB using TWRP and if that goes well, then I guess Roland's Gapps. I'll be back when all that is done.


----------



## nevertells

litdroid said:


> That was me.
> 
> I used TWRP to install. I could go back to a CM9 backup and do it again using CWM as I have that too. I might do so anyways just to try it out.


So you ran ACME3 with nothing in the cminstall folder? How long did it run and did you have any issues afterwards like I did in the post above this one?

Don't think there is any need to try cwm if twrp is working fine. But, wait, I forget, you just want to try it for the heck of it.


----------



## litdroid

nevertells said:


> So you ran ACME3 with nothing in the cminstall folder? How long did it run and did you have any issues afterwards like I did in the post above this one?
> 
> Don't think there is any need to try cwm if twrp is working fine. But, wait, I forget, you just want to try it for the heck of it.


Yup, it was just the folder named cminstall on the SD card with nothing in it. I didn't have any issues. It booted right back up and from there I went to quick system info and it went from 299 to 402 mb.

I think you may have done something different than I did, though - maybe through miscommunication. I went from CM9 to CM10 via TWRP *first. *Then, I ran ACMEInstaller3 with the empty folder. I'm going to try it again and get back to you since I have the backup I made just before I used the empty folder.


----------



## nevertells

litdroid said:


> Yup, it was just the folder named cminstall on the SD card with nothing in it. I didn't have any issues. It booted right back up and from there I went to quick system info and it went from 299 to 402 mb.
> 
> I think you may have done something different than I did, though - maybe through miscommunication. I went from CM9 to CM10 via TWRP *first. *Then, I ran ACMEInstaller3 with the empty folder. I'm going to try it again and get back to you since I have the backup I made just before I used the empty folder.


By any chance had you run ACMEUninstaller before you started installing CM10?


----------



## nevertells

Heads up folks! I've been in communication with Green and this whole ACME3 thing is getting figured out slowly. What I have right now is a warning about using ACME3 to prepare for or install CM10 on your TouchPad or for that matter any version of CM. It turns out the culprit is cwm and twrp. Here is a quote of what Green told me today:

*****

"The reason why when using ACMEInstaller3 there are tons of errors, is that when they did their previous installation, they used CWM otpion to reformat /data and /system (or just /system which is done automatically when you install an upgrade).
CWM contains broken e2fsprogs that corrupts fs as it is being created.

For those who never used CWM to install any ipdates (like myself) there are no problems when ACMEInstaller3 is used.

Those who were tainted by CWM now need to ACMEUninstall before using ACMEInstaller3."

*****

I'm still waiting for him to comment on some ideas I proposed on how one might go about keeping one's settings, apps and the like and still not incurring the 15 minutes of errors that running ACME3 generates when used on a cwm/twrp tainted install. As soon as I have more information, I'll post it here and on other forums and threads. You might want to pass this information around to anyone you know or forums you frequent. Hopefully we will have some kind of work around in a few days.


----------



## litdroid

nevertells said:


> By any chance had you run ACMEUninstaller before you started installing CM10?


Nope, I only ran it afterwards after I was still receiving bootloops that occured during CM9. Even though I'm still receiving them.


----------



## Lothinator

nevertells said:


> "The reason why when using ACMEInstaller3 there are tons of errors, is that when they did their previous installation, they used CWM otpion to reformat /data and /system (or just /system which is done automatically when you install an upgrade).
> CWM contains broken e2fsprogs that corrupts fs as it is being created.


So basically what he's saying is that we've all been running with corrupted filesystems if we ever did a wipe from CWM?

So how come nobody's noticed till now? I've wiped/installed Roms from CWM since February. Never had a problem.

Not only that, I got the 402 as expected, and didn't do any Uninstaller first.

Finally, is there a way to check/repair the filesystems if they _are_ actually corrupt? Which I doubt...


----------



## darkassain

nevertells said:


> So basically what he's saying is that we've all been running with corrupted filesystems if we ever did a wipe from CWM?
> 
> So how come nobody's noticed till now? I've wiped/installed Roms from CWM since February. Never had a problem.
> 
> Not only that, I got the 402 as expected, and didn't do any Uninstaller first.
> 
> Finally, is there a way to check/repair the filesystems if they _are_ actually corrupt? Which I doubt...


i along with a few other people experienced this
http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1869
And i mentioned it without thinking it was this bug and proposing formatting in webos here

http://rootzwiki.com..._30#entry343193
fsck in webos would be a way to check the partitions you need to check in /dev/mapper and are the
store-cm--system store-cm--data and store-cm--cache


----------



## nevertells

Lothinator said:


> So basically what he's saying is that we've all been running with corrupted filesystems if we ever did a wipe from CWM?
> 
> So how come nobody's noticed till now? I've wiped/installed Roms from CWM since February. Never had a problem.
> 
> Not only that, I got the 402 as expected, and didn't do any Uninstaller first.
> 
> Finally, is there a way to check/repair the filesystems if they _are_ actually corrupt? Which I doubt...


Until ACME3 came along and tried to resize the /system partition, it remained hidden. Running ACMEUninstaller resets the partition and clears the errors.


----------



## nevertells

darkassain said:


> backup using cwm or twrp reboot into webos and then format using xterm, that should work...
> 
> thanks for finally confirming what i have theorized was happening with wiping and cwm
> i along with a few people using the xron rom back in the cm7 days found out about this where a wipe would corrupt the data partition
> 
> which is the main reason why i moved on to twrp
> 
> what you can do is that instead of wiping in twrp there is a setting in twrp where instead of wiping it does a rm -rf on the fs, which deletes but doesnt wipe the system and if you need to wipe do it in webos using xterm
> 
> i along with a few other people experienced this
> http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1869
> And i mentioned it without thinking it was this bug and proposing formatting in webos here
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com..._30#entry343193
> fsck in webos would be a way to check the partitions you need to check in /dev/mapper and are the
> store-cm--system store-cm--data and store-cm--cache


Can you confirm that twrp does not introduce the same corruption that cwm does?

Check my post below. Your idea of using xterm in WebOS is a good thing, but now that we know that after uninstalling and using ACME3 no corruption is found and as long as one uses ACME3 to install updates no new corruption will be introduced. Hopefully Green or J.C. Sullins will correct the issues with cwm.


----------



## nevertells

Got a great and very detailed reply back from Green. He states that when someone uses cwm to reformat /system or /data, it introduces errors that will go undetected unless one attempts to change the size of the /system and the routines that check for errors go crazy trying to fix them. Apparently, Green and J.C. Sullins believe that the routines in cwm have never been fixed. He is not so sure that twrp does the same thing, so unless someone who has an install of CM that they have never updated with cwm and only twrp, I would be suspicious of that too. I doubt that anyone has ever only updated their install only using ACMEInstaller. That is what Green says does since he does not trust cwm.

So at least for now, the answer is one must run ACMEUninstaller to clean up the /system partition before trying to run ACME3 to either prepare their TouchPad for an install of CM10 or to actually install CM10.

A couple of things to remember, you should make a nandroid backup of your current install so if you want to return to CM9 you can. Green states that restoring a nandroid backup is not going to reintroduce this /system corruption. Remember that the newest version of twrp is not compatible with backups made with cwm or older versions of twrp, so be sure you have a backup of your current install made with whatever recovery program you plan to use going forward.

I have tested running ACMEUninstaller, then using ACME3 to install a CM9 nightly, moboot, cwm and Gapps. I have tested updating that install with a newer nightly using ACME3. I reinstalled Gapps at the same time just to avoid the possibility of Gapps related issues while installing a nightly update with ACME3. I have also tested restoring a nandroid backup using twrp and then installing an updated nightly using ACME3. I know that ACME3 is supposed to recognize all the files in the cminstall folder except Gapps, but again, just to avoid unknown issues clouding the water, I added "update" to the beginning of all the file names. It's an easy process and eliminates chasing gremlins. I have not tested installing CM10 yet. That is the next step. For now, I plan to use Googles version of Gapps, again, just to avoid chasing gremlins. I know it's enticing to want to try the JB style Gapps, but let's take this one step at a time. All the above tests ran smoothly, no inode errors ever, no boot loops, no wifi issues, no reboots. Thanks to Green for his quick replies and detailed information. As more and more users start installing CM10, not knowing what to expect or how to get around it could have caused some major headaches.


----------



## darkassain

nevertells said:


> Can you confirm that twrp does not introduce the same corruption that cwm does?
> 
> Check my post below. Your idea of using xterm in WebOS is a good thing, but now that we know that after uninstalling and using ACME3 no corruption is found and as long as one uses ACME3 to install updates no new corruption will be introduced. Hopefully Green or J.C. Sullins will correct the issues with cwm.


as long as you have the option use rm -rf instead of format enabled, i have not had any error fscking the system and data partitions, not to mention installing cm10 has been painless, since you are bypassing the format and just deleting the files instead

edit :fscking after you wipe in cwm gives a unbearable amount of inode errors, meaning the fs is messed over and only formating either using acmeunnistaller or xterm will solve that, which is like i mentioned in the xda post, a way to see if you have the bug


----------



## nevertells

darkassain said:


> as long as you have the option use rm -rf instead of format enabled, i have not had any error fscking the system and data partitions, not to mention installing cm10 has been painless, since you are bypassing the format and just deleting the files instead
> 
> edit :fscking after you wipe gives a unbearable amount of inode errors, meaning the fs is messed over and only formating either using acmeunnistaller or xterm will solve that


So twrp causes the same corruption. I'll let Green know. Thanks


----------



## darkassain

nevertells said:


> So twrp causes the same corruption. I'll let Green know. Thanks


hold on there, i didnt say it had the same formatting bug, what i mentioned is that way is an almost bulletproof way to wipe without the possibility of incurring a bug,
if you want me to double-check if actually wiping works imma update to the build and imstead of rm-rf'ing ill do the full wipe in twrp

Edit yeah just checked and yes it has the same bug when unchecked and actually formatted the system partition, which in this case what I mentioned in the above post is the only way to not incurr the bug for now..


----------



## nevertells

darkassain said:


> hold on there, i didnt say it had the same formatting bug, what i mentioned is that way is an almost bulletproof way to wipe without the possibility of incurring a bug,
> if you want me to double-check if actually wiping works imma update to the build and imstead of rm-rf'ing ill do the full wipe in twrp
> 
> Edit yeah just checked and yes it has the same bug when unchecked and actually formatted the system partition, which in this case what I mentioned in the above post is the only way to not incurr the bug for now..


Green said that just the act of using cwm to flash a nightly update introduces corruption into the /system partition. I'm trying to find out if twrp does the same thing. Maybe I'm not fully understanding what you are explaining.

You must be doing the error checking in xterm. How are you setting twrp to not format /system? If you allow the formatting, do you get the inode errors? Can the formatting be shut off while flashing a nightly?


----------



## darkassain

nevertells said:


> Green said that just the act of using cwm to flash a nightly update introduces corruption into the /system partition. I'm trying to find out if twrp does the same thing. Maybe I'm not fully understanding what you are explaining.


 well from what I understood that option intercepts any format commands and instead just does a rm so unless the cm update includes a copy of busybox and uses that to format there the cm script does not format anything

Edit: Boot twrp and go into settings, there check the box that says "use rm -rf instead of formatting"


----------



## nevertells

darkassain said:


> well from what I understood that option intercepts any format commands and instead just does a rm so unless the cm update includes a copy of busybox and uses that to format there the cm script does not format anything


Check my post, l added some more to it.


----------



## darkassain

nevertells said:


> Check my post, l added some more to it.


About what I just mentioned, seems that the errors still pop-up regardles I'm guessin the last time I did an update I must have meesed around with the updater script to stop the format from starting (last time I updated was on aug go figure)

EDIT: just found my old backup and yeah i found i deleted
format("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/store/cm-system", "0", "/system");

to explain, with the option "Use rm -rf instead of formatting" doing a wipe yourself initiates a rm -rf, but when the script calls the format, it does the actual format, so if you delete the command in
META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script you should be safe from the bug

remember you need to rm -rf first and then actual install


----------



## darkassain

nevertells said:


> Check my post, l added some more to it.


check my post above


----------



## nevertells

darkassain said:


> About what I just mentioned, seems that the errors still pop-up regardles I'm guessin the last time I did an update I must have meesed around with the updater script to stop the format from starting (last time I updated was on aug go figure)
> 
> EDIT: just found my old backup and yeah i found i deleted
> format("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/store/cm-system", "0", "/system");
> 
> to explain, with the option "Use rm -rf instead of formatting" doing a wipe yourself initiates a rm -rf, but when the script calls the format, it does the actual format, so if you delete the command in
> META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script you should be safe from the bug
> 
> remember you need to rm -rf first and then actual install


Are you talking about a script that runs from within twrp? Most including myself are not programmers, so you are kind of talking over our heads.


----------



## darkassain

nevertells said:


> Are you talking about a script that runs from within twrp? Most including myself are not programmers, so you are kind of talking over our heads.


its just the script in the cm zip...








should be once you open the cm10 zip in:
META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script
i uploaded the script so just delete the file in the in the zip in the place i mentioned then copy and paste this one and your good to go


----------



## nevertells

darkassain said:


> its just the script in the cm zip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i uploaded the script so just delete the file in the in the zip in the place i mentioned then copy and paste this one and your good to go


I'm really sorry if I sound like a dunce on this, but I still don't get what your script does. Is this part of TWRP? You've got to be very specific and talk in lay terms. I really want to understand what you are doing. Like I explained, I'm not a programmer and as soon as you start talking in "programese" you loose me.

FYI, I nandroid backed up, uninstalled CM, reinstalled CM9 using ACME3, restored my backup and checked the /system partition and it's been enlarged to 394MB with 156MB free. Then I used ACME3 to install JB and Gapps and it installed flawlessly. I still have 23MB free after deleting all the movies in the media folder. It's smooth, fast, stable, and everything works. Wifi turns on virtually instantly. Only fly in the ointment is Flash content only plays in Boat Browser and it's temperamental at best. Can't get it to work in the stock browser or Firefox.

Thanks,
NT


----------



## drmarble

Nevertells:
That line is from a rom installxxx.zip file. It is needed to install the rom. These scripts are in every rom install .zip file. The exact format of the script varies according to the specific device. Just look inside your latest cm nightly .zip file and this script is there in META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script .
There are similar scripts used for installing any flashable zip file. It's one of the things you have to edit when you make a custom flashable zip.


----------



## Lothinator

Okay, so....

1) If the problem never shows up until the partition is resized....
2) Some of us used AcmeInstaller3 without (obvious) error and got the expected partition size...

then it follows...

3) Now that the partitions are done we don't need to use AcmeInstaller3 again..
4) No need to change flashing habits until a new TWRP and/or CWM are released with fixes?

unless...

5) Flash fails...

in which case

6) Try again...
or
7) Do AcmeInstaller3 method of installing..

Am I right?


----------



## 290

For what its worth the system partition on my nexus 7 is 640 with 175 free.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

drmarble said:


> Nevertells:
> That line is from a rom installxxx.zip file. It is needed to install the rom. These scripts are in every rom install .zip file. The exact format of the script varies according to the specific device. Just look inside your latest cm nightly .zip file and this script is there in META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script .
> There are similar scripts used for installing any flashable zip file. It's one of the things you have to edit when you make a custom flashable zip.


Thanks for the explanation. Darkassin and I are having a communication problem. Don't know if you have read more of this thread. I've been talking to Green and found out that a lot of the problems folks are having with ACMEInstaller3 are a result of some bad code in ClockworkMod. This is just coming to light because of the need to increase the /system partition to make room for Jelly Bean. Green explained that when one installed a nightly update using cwm, the reformatting of the /system partition it does introduces corruption. When one tries to run ACME3, the error checking in it finds this corruption and reports thousands and thousands of errors as it tries to repair them. Long story short, the only way to work around this is to uninstall CM and start over with ACME3. Right now the quickest way to get CM10 installed is make a nandroid backup of one's CM9 install, uninstall, reinstall CM9, restore one's backup and then ACME3 install CM10. I've done it and all my settings, apps, etc. were kept. What Dark and I are having a comm problem over is he knows how to get down to the kernel level in Xterm and do things. What I am trying to find out if TWRP causes the same corruption that CWM does. He is trying to explain how he does all this using Xterm to avoid the pitfalls of CWM. Unfortunately, most of us don't have the same skill levels he does and need things like CWM, TWRP and ACME3. So unless someone can fix CWM, anytime it is used, corruption is being introduced and at this point we don't know what other adverse affects this may be having besides causing ACME3 to go nuts.

Just to put some light on this, the first time I ran ACME3, it took 15 minutes for the error problems to run their course and after it was done, the install of CM9 boot looped. So I uninstalled, and reinstalled CM9 with ACME3, restored my backup and then ACME3 installed CM10. It all ran flawlessly, no errors, no boot loops. So unless we get CWM fixed and get the word out to the masses, there are going to be some headaches for a lot of people. I suppose a way to fix the /system before trying to run ACME3 would be preferable, but I don't know if that is possible. Right now, uninstalling is the best way. Hope you can help.

BTW, I know you and RedFlea do some serious compiling over in XDA, but I never hung there much as all that is way over my head.









NT


----------



## nevertells

Lothinator said:


> Okay, so....
> 
> 1) If the problem never shows up until the partition is resized....
> 2) Some of us used AcmeInstaller3 without (obvious) error and got the expected partition size...
> 
> then it follows...
> 
> 3) Now that the partitions are done we don't need to use AcmeInstaller3 again..
> 4) No need to change flashing habits until a new TWRP and/or CWM are released with fixes?
> 
> unless...
> 
> 5) Flash fails...
> 
> in which case
> 
> 6) Try again...
> or
> 7) Do AcmeInstaller3 method of installing..
> 
> Am I right?


Yes, as long as the /system partition has been extended, one can use twrp or cwm to flash CM10. My one concern is that now we know that at least cwm introduces corruption into the /system partition, what other issues might this be causing that we aren't aware of like rebooting. If ACME3 is used, at least we know /system is clean. Or what if CM10 and Gapps grows some more and /system needs to be expanded again? As it is now, RolandDeschain79 has been chopping down the 4.2 Gapps so the /system partition is not overwhelmed. I also saw someone report that their Nexus 7 /system partition is over 600MB in size. What if we end up needing that much?


----------



## Lothinator

nevertells said:


> Yes, as long as the /system partition has been extended, one can use twrp or cwm to flash CM10. My one concern is that now we know that at least cwm introduces corruption into the /system partition, what other issues might this be causing that we aren't aware of like rebooting. If ACME3 is used, at least we know /system is clean. Or what if CM10 and Gapps grows some more and /system needs to be expanded again? As it is now, RolandDeschain79 has been chopping down the 4.2 Gapps so the /system partition is not overwhelmed. I also saw someone report that their Nexus 7 /system partition is over 600MB in size. What if we end up needing that much?


Thanks. Definitely the best solution is a fixed recovery so we don't have to worry about it in the future. For now, I won't worry unless.I see.problems.

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iburns

So, I understand that CWM and TWRP nandroid backups are not compatible. I have TWRP installed and have been using that to make nandroid backups. It looks like I can't install TWRP through ACME3 when I re-install. I guess the path would be to u[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ninstall, reinstall CM9, install TWRP, restore the backup and then ACME3 install CM10. Am I right in my thinking?[/background]


----------



## Colchiro

I used acme 3 to install preview 3 and later used TWRP to format system, both caches and data. Later I used TWRP to format caches and install preview 4.

Just now I ran acme 3 with an empty cminstall folder and saw no errors. It finished in less than a minute.

I see I have 3 megs free in system. Goodbye videos.


----------



## nevertells

iburns said:


> So, I understand that CWM and TWRP nandroid backups are not compatible. I have TWRP installed and have been using that to make nandroid backups. It looks like I can't install TWRP through ACME3 when I re-install. I guess the path would be to u[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ninstall, reinstall CM9, install TWRP, restore the backup and then ACME3 install CM10. Am I right in my thinking?[/background]


 Also older TWRP backups are not compatible with the newest TWRP. After you uninstall cm9 use Acme3 to reinstall cm9 then
install GooManager and use that to install TWRP. Then use TWRP to restore your back up. Then you can use ACME3 or TWRP to
install CM1O.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> I used acme 3 to install preview 3 and later used TWRP to format system, both caches and data. Later I used TWRP to format caches and install preview 4.
> 
> Just now I ran acme 3 with an empty cminstall folder and saw no errors. It finished in less than a minute.
> 
> I see I have 3 megs free in system. Goodbye videos.


If we want to find out for sure that twrp is not corrupting the /system partition, someone needs to make a clean install of CM9 and then use twrp to install a nightly update to it and then try installing CM10 or another nightly update with ACME3.

Edit: Well I went ahead and did the testing and it appears that twrp does not corrupt the /system partition when installing a nightly. That's not conclusive, but for the time being, I would either use twrp or for the most safety, use ACME3 to install one's nightly updates or CM10.


----------



## Lothinator

Curious, does this version of CWM have the same issue: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1934634 ?

Don't have the time to be a test monkey or I'd check myself..


----------



## nevertells

Lothinator said:


> Curious, does this version of CWM have the same issue: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1934634 ?
> 
> Don't have the time to be a test monkey or I'd check myself..


I left a post over there to see what the guy that created that version has to say. I see that there is a version 5.0.2.6 around too. Wonder what the difference in that one is?


----------



## nevertells

The following I have posted in several different forums and threads to get the word around, so sorry if you have seen this elsewhere:

Well, if you have been reading the ACMEInstaller3 and How to install CM10(by RolandDeschain79) threads in the Rootzwiki HP TouchPad forum, you've seen a lot of discussion about folks having issues using ACME3, myself included. The Reader's Digest version is this, developer Green advised that using cwm to install(flash) a nightly or format the /data and /system partitions, introduces corruption into the file system. He flat out stated that he avoids using cwm for that reason. We are not so sure if twrp does the same thing. I tested twrp by installing a nightly over a clean install and then updating again using ACME3 and did not get the 15 minutes of inode errors scrolling up the screen. Until this is all sorted out, I would suggest that once you get your CM install cleaned up by uninstalling via ACMEUninstaller and using ACME3 to install CM9 or 10, that you use ACME3 to install any further nightly updates. It's only when updating a nightly that the damage is done. Installing Gapps or other flashable zips does not format the /system partition, so using cwm or twrp for this Green advises is safe.

Most of you already have your PC setup to run ACMEInstallers and the uninstaller, so it's not a big leap to use that instead of cwm to install a nightly. Roland and I have been testing the process and it does it's job very nicely. If you are absolutely terrified of using ACME3 for routine installing of a nightly, I would recommend you use twrp rather than cwm. Just keep in mind that backups made using cwm are not compatible with twrp and older backups made with twrp are not compatible with the newest version of twrp, version 3.2.1.

This is where we are at right now. Roland or myself will keep you posted on the latest developments.


----------



## nevertells

Would be good to get some feedback here if folks are catching on about the issues clockworkmod is causing and using ACMEInstaller3 to install either CM9 or CM10.

Mr. Moderator, this might be a good thread to pin!


----------



## jcsullins

Guys,

We found the source of the problem. It was in ext4 android libs that CWM (and TWRP) use. There's a fairly new ext4 feature
where it lets the kernel finish with the fs creation (inode tables specifically) on first mount. Our kernel is too old to support that,
but the ext4 libs expects that it does. Anyway, I have source in place so that the ext4 libs know our kernel does not support it
(so it will finish the inode table creation itself). Should have fixed recoveries out sometime next week.


----------



## 290

Good news! Thanks for the update.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

Removed


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> Guys,
> 
> We found the source of the problem. It was in ext4 android libs that CWM (and TWRP) use. There's a fairly new ext4 feature
> where it lets the kernel finish with the fs creation (inode tables specifically) on first mount. Our kernel is too old to support that,
> but the ext4 libs expects that it does. Anyway, I have source in place so that the ext4 libs know our kernel does not support it
> (so it will finish the inode table creation itself). Should have fixed recoveries out sometime next week.


Excellent!!!!! Thank you for letting us know that you have a fix coming.

I've seen elsewhere there are versions 5.0.2.6 and 6.0.2.6 of CWM for the TouchPad floating around. I'm guessing that these are just modified versions of 1.0.1.2 that still have the same issue.

Hopefully the Team Win will make the necessary corrections to TWRP.


----------



## pgzerwer2

jcsullins said:


> Guys,
> 
> We found the source of the problem. It was in ext4 android libs that CWM (and TWRP) use. There's a fairly new ext4 feature
> where it lets the kernel finish with the fs creation (inode tables specifically) on first mount. Our kernel is too old to support that,
> but the ext4 libs expects that it does. Anyway, I have source in place so that the ext4 libs know our kernel does not support it
> (so it will finish the inode table creation itself). Should have fixed recoveries out sometime next week.


Any chance of considering modifying ACME 3 to increase system partition to 500 MB or so to ensure a bit of spare room for the CM 10/GAPPs packages? Just a thought.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c000

that is good news. nevertells was making me paranoid that i'd screw something up if i used installer3


----------



## nevertells

c000 said:


> that is good news. nevertells was making me paranoid that i'd screw something up if i used installer3


OH, come on! I thought the discussion was pretty clear. Only a noob would get paranoid, err. crazy or wacko over all this flashing, uninstalling, errorrrrrrrsssss, cwm. twrp, ACME3, or is that 2?


----------



## ndinfla

nevertells said:


> Excellent!!!!! Thank you for letting us know that you have a fix coming.
> 
> I've seen elsewhere there are versions 5.0.2.6 and 6.0.2.6 of CWM for the TouchPad floating around. I'm guessing that these are just modified versions of 1.0.1.2 that still have the same issue.
> 
> Hopefully the Team Win will make the necessary corrections to TWRP.


so I have to post this question. Will back ups made using cwm still be able to be used or will it reinstall the corruption?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

ndinfla said:


> so I have to post this question. Will back ups made using cwm still be able to be used or will it reinstall the corruption?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


No, the corruption is in the memory, not the backup. Until cwm is fixed, just use ACME3 to install a nightly, of course only if you have fixed the /system partition as suggested a few pages back. At some point everyone is going to have to do that once.


----------



## Colchiro

My wife's 16 gb TP was still on cm9. For laughs and giggles I ran acme3 with an empty cminstall folder and experienced several minutes of errors, tho not as bad as the first time I ran it on mine. Since it still booted and seemed ok (I DID create a backup in recovery first.), I ran acme3 again and saw no errors this time.

Her system size is at 401 now. I had a hang with Play Store so I reinstalled gApps, which fixed the problem.

Since it still worked, I updated to p4 via acme3, then rebooted and used jusTunBean inverted apps/gApps. Runs very nice and has 30-some megs free in system after uninstalling videos from media.


----------



## just4sc

Sorry, didn't read thru the whole thread (just skimmed thru the first few pages) but wanted to know if my system "partition" is showing 393M running the df command in terminal emulator does that mean that my Installation was created using Acmeinstall3? Thanks!


----------



## pgzerwer2

jcsullins said:


> Guys,
> 
> We found the source of the problem. It was in ext4 android libs that CWM (and TWRP) use. There's a fairly new ext4 feature
> where it lets the kernel finish with the fs creation (inode tables specifically) on first mount. Our kernel is too old to support that,
> but the ext4 libs expects that it does. Anyway, I have source in place so that the ext4 libs know our kernel does not support it
> (so it will finish the inode table creation itself). Should have fixed recoveries out sometime next week.


Is the fix baked into the CWM6 test that you posted on goo.im?


----------



## pyroman512

pgzerwer2 said:


> Is the fix baked into the CWM6 test that you posted on goo.im?


I assume so. There was also a recovery fixed merged for jellybean today on gerrit


----------



## jcsullins

pgzerwer2 said:


> I assume so. There was also a recovery fixed merged for jellybean today on gerrit


The "Fix Recovery" commit - http://review.cyanogenmod.org/26596 - fixed the building
of recovery as part of standard build process.

http://review.cyanog....org/#/c/26704/ plus http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/26705/
is the fix for the filesystem corruption. If you build a recovery for the Touchpad (or know
someone who does), please make sure you/they include these two commits.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jcsullins said:


> Yes, http://goo.im/devs/j...erloin_20121204
> is the fixed CWM. At this point I'm just putting out a uImage to allow those who are
> comfortable swapping out the uImage to test.
> 
> The "Fix Recovery" commit - http://review.cyanogenmod.org/26596 - fixed the building
> of recovery as part of standard build process.
> 
> http://review.cyanog....org/#/c/26704/ plus http://review.cyanog....org/#/c/26705/
> is the fix for the filesystem corruption. If you build a recovery for the Touchpad (or know
> someone who does), please make sure you/they include these two commits.


Great!! I will test it out, Thank you very much for making this. Once a flashable zip is made I will include it into the install guide for the CM10 Preview.

Edit:Cool new background and Open Android Graphics while installing zips(android has a ball that spins while he loads). Everything seems to be working well, I was able to restore my CM10 backup made with the older CWM version. Should I make a video explaining how to install the uImage file?


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> Yes, http://goo.im/devs/j...erloin_20121204
> is the fixed CWM. At this point I'm just putting out a uImage to allow those who are
> comfortable swapping out the uImage to test.
> 
> The "Fix Recovery" commit - http://review.cyanogenmod.org/26596 - fixed the building
> of recovery as part of standard build process.
> 
> http://review.cyanog....org/#/c/26704/ plus http://review.cyanog....org/#/c/26705/
> is the fix for the filesystem corruption. If you build a recovery for the Touchpad (or know
> someone who does), please make sure you/they include these two commits.


I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this, but just to make it clear for those who understand the procedure on swapping this out. One should rename your file ulmage.ClockworkMod and paste it into the /boot folder to replace the existing file. If they are currently using TWRP and want to test this, move the ulmage.TWRP to the SD card for safe keeping and paste your file into the /boot folder. The reason, there is a real possibility that trying to keep both will exceed the capacity of the /boot folder. Thanks for doing this!!!!


----------



## Lothinator

nevertells said:


> I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this, but just to make it clear for those who understand the procedure on swapping this out. One should rename your file ulmage.ClockworkMod and paste it into the /boot folder to replace the existing file. If they are currently using TWRP and want to test this, move the ulmage.TWRP to the SD card for safe keeping and paste your file into the /boot folder. The reason, there is a real possibility that trying to keep both will exceed the capacity of the /boot folder. Thanks for doing this!!!!


Well, somehow I ended up with entries for _both _CWM and TWRP (and they both work) .... and haven't seem to turn out of space? ... so I have a backup if it fails









EDIT:

So now it's installed and nice. I notice that the new file is slightly larger, but I _still_ have a bit of space left on /boot ... not sure if it would be wise to install a theme though lol... would probably choke.

New feature: "install zip from sideload" ... wassat?


----------



## Salvation27

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Cool new background and Open Android Graphics while installing zips(android has a ball that spins while he loads). Should I make a video explaining how to install the uImage file?


Yeah- def digging the new setup haha 

Also- I wouldn't make a video showing how to do this. Honestly- some might create unresolvable errors, if they think they can handle that and mess it up somehow (no offense- but it happens.)


----------



## Lothinator

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Edit:Cool new background and Open Android Graphics while installing zips(android has a ball that spins while he loads). Everything seems to be working well, I was able to restore my CM10 backup made with the older CWM version. Should I make a video explaining how to install the uImage file?


Makes me want to go ahead and theme MoBoot as well, but since I have both recoveries (cwm and twrp) there isn't an iota of space left for turning.

Btw, one warning. The new cwm is larger than the old one, so those with themes and/or twrp also installed might run out of space on the boot partition. It's not very large.

I would go so far as to suggest that flashable cwm updates should explicitly remove twrp proactively to prevent any issues with space. I think twrp already removes cwm for the same reason when installing it. While it is nice having both, the space is too tight and people are going to have issues.

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salvation27

Lothinator said:


> Makes me want to go ahead and theme MoBoot as well, but since I have both recoveries (cwm and twrp) there isn't an iota of space left for turning.
> 
> Btw, one warning. The new cwm is larger than the old one, so those with themes and/or twrp also installed might run out of space on the boot partition. It's not very large.


Used CWM6 uimage- and put it in. Have TWRP, and CWM6. Added a moboot theme

All is working well


----------



## Lothinator

Salvation27 said:


> Used CWM6 uimage- and put it in. Have TWRP, and CWM6. Added a moboot theme
> 
> All is working well


It depends on the size of your theme. Even without a theme the shade is extent tight. I have read a couple of posts already where folks are out of space. You're lucky that your theme file is small.

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

Lothinator said:


> Makes me want to go ahead and theme MoBoot as well, but since I have both recoveries (cwm and twrp) there isn't an iota of space left for turning.
> 
> Btw, one warning. The new cwm is larger than the old one, so those with themes and/or twrp also installed might run out of space on the boot partition. It's not very large.
> 
> I would go so far as to suggest that flashable cwm updates should explicitly remove twrp proactively to prevent any issues with space. I think twrp already removes cwm for the same reason when installing it. While it is nice having both, the space is too tight and people are going to have issues.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


This occurred previously when folks first started trying to install TWRP and the open recovery script did not remove cwm. If there was not enough room, the install failed. It was driving folks nuts until someone figured out why.


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> It depends on the size of your theme. Even without a theme the shade is extent tight. I have read a couple of posts already where folks are out of space. You're lucky that your theme file is small.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


Just remember that once you guys fill up the /boot folder with a lot of extra stuff, if you ever try to run WebOS Doctor or a WebOS OTA update, it will fail because there is no room in that folder. I wouldn't be surprised if the full secure erase doesn't work either.


----------



## Salvation27

I wasn't worried. If anything- I'll remove TWRP now that CWM6 is out. But I don't intend on adding anything else to that directory.
Anyway(s) figured out where/ if we could expand the boot space?


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> I wasn't worried. If anything- I'll remove TWRP now that CWM6 is out. But I don't intend on adding anything else to that directory.
> Anyway(s) figured out where/ if we could expand the boot space?


Unless you have 6 to 8mb of space left in your /boot folder, do not try to run WebOS Doctor or the OTA updater. Uninstall Android before attempting.


----------



## Salvation27

nevertells said:


> Unless you have 6 to 8mb of space left in your /boot folder, do not try to run WebOS Doctor or the OTA updater. Uninstall Android before attempting.


What's the TOTAL space in the boot folder? So I can check


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> What's the TOTAL space in the boot folder? So I can check


30mb


----------



## ennu

I have both CWM and TWRP for a couple days now in boot (I think just before I flashed Jcsullins CM10 preview 3, don't remember to well when this happend).

Good working roms I backup twice, one on TWRP and one on CWM and rest do all with goomanager and backup on TWRP, only use acminstaller3 a couple times and have 394 MB with 66 MB free.

is there an easy way to remove old cwm5 ulmage and put new CWM6 ulmage? also remove and keep safe TWRP ulmage?


----------



## nevertells

ennu said:


> I have both CWM and TWRP for a couple days now in boot (I think just before I flashed Jcsullins CM10 preview 3, don't remember to well when this happend).
> 
> Good working roms I backup twice, one on TWRP and one on CWM and rest do all with goomanager and backup on TWRP, only use acminstaller3 a couple times and have 394 MB with 66 MB free.
> 
> is there an easy way to remove old cwm5 ulmage and put new CWM6 ulmage? also remove and keep safe TWRP ulmage?


Download http://goo.im/devs/j...erloin_20121204

Change the name of the file to ulmage.ClockworkMod. Notice that the C and M are uppercase. Use Rom Toolbox Lite and delete the old ulmage and copy and paste the new one over to the /boot folder.

Note, be careful not to accidentally delete something else as you could totally disable your TouchPad.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Download http://goo.im/devs/j...erloin_20121204
> 
> Change the name of the file to ulmage.ClockworkMod. Notice that the C and M are uppercase. Use Rom Toolbox Lite and delete the old ulmage and copy and paste the new one over to the /boot folder.
> 
> Note, be careful not to accidentally delete something else as you could totally disable your TouchPad.


Hmm I just noticed that a backup I made with CWM6 is divided into multiple folders. It seems that we have a choice in the backup we make now the Default is Tar and the 2nd option is Dup. There is also a "free unused backup data" option, since the backups appears to be in several files. I wanted to backup my backups but this could be tricky. Little help anyone


----------



## jcsullins

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hmm I just noticed that a backup I made with CWM6 is divided into multiple folders. It seems that we have a choice in the backup we make now the Default is Tar and the 2nd option is Dup. There is also a "free unused backup data" option, since the backups appears to be in several files. I wanted to backup my backups but this could be tricky. Little help anyone


For a little background on the dedup backup format, see here: https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts/L5aVZe7C9vg

To save backups in that are in the dedup format, it's best to just copy the entire /sdcard/clockworkmod directory tree. You can do that with
"adb pull /sdcard/clockworkmod" or mount the sdcard to the PC and do it that way.

I didn't even realize there was an option to use the tar format (or that it showed that as default when it isn't really).
I'm looking into this issue. Thanks for finding it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jcsullins said:


> For a little background on the dedup backup format, see here: https://plus.google....sts/L5aVZe7C9vg
> 
> To save backups in that are in the dedup format, it's best to just copy the entire /sdcard/clockworkmod directory tree. You can do that with
> "adb pull /sdcard/clockworkmod" or mount the sdcard to the PC and do it that way.
> 
> I didn't even realize there was an option to use the tar format (or that it showed that as default when it isn't really).
> I'm looking into this issue. Thanks for finding it.


Thank you very much for the response and information, I will try both of those methods. I'm glad I could help out and learn something new in the process. I made and restored a backup of each format just to check it out.

I like how the smaller, incremental, dedup updates are faster. However I must say I did like the neat little packages we got from the CWM5 .tar backups, I have one of those for each version of CM on my PC. So if tar is not really the default I should probably stick to the dedup format for my newer backups. It looks like that will need to be set each time I wish to make a backup. I think I understand we will also need to delete the backups from the delete menu in CWM6 and use the"free unused backup data" feature to do some garbage collection


----------



## Gradular

Is their work being done on an acmeinstaller update? Or is it all being focused on cwm?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Is their work being done on an acmeinstaller update? Or is it all being focused on cwm?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


The problem is cwm, not ACMEInstaller. ACME3 does exactly what it is supposed to do.


----------



## 290

Except make the system partition big enough......

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

290 said:


> Except make the system partition big enough......
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


That's what I was talking about. The system partition size. Sorry for the mix up.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> That's what I was talking about. The system partition size. Sorry for the mix up.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I think there is still some confusion. ACME3 was created to replace the previous version, fix some bugs and enlarge the /system partition in preparation for the release of Jelly Bean. This is when the corruption issue was discovered. CWM it turns out was the cause and TWRP is suspected of doing the same thing. Until CWM6 came along, it was advised to not use the older version of CWM and any version of TWRP to install nightlies. There is not a problem with installing patches or other zip files, just roms.

Now here is the rub, if you try running ACME3 to install CM10 over CM9 or run ACME3 with no files in the cminstall folder, you are going to see thousands of inode errors scrolling up the screen and when it is done, most likely CM will not boot. The fix, make a nandroid backup of your current CM9 installation. Run ACMEUninstaller. Use ACME3 to install CM9 again including the new CWM6. Restore your nandroid backup and now the file system corruption is fixed, your /system partition is enlarged and you are ready to install CM10 over CM9.

One word of caution, whatever recovery program you use to make your nandroid backup, you will have to use that program again to restore your backup. Backups made with cwm are not compatible with any version of TWRP. Backups made with older versions of TWRP are not compatible with the newest version of TWRP.

If you plan to make the leap to CM10, unless you install it on a TouchPad that has never had Android installed before, you are going to have to use ACMEUninstaller to clear the file system corruption before running ACME3. If you don't care about your apps, settings and data, just uninstall CM9 and use ACME3 to install CM10. Just be sure you install the new CWM6 so you don't introduce corruption again the next time you install an updated rom with CWM.


----------



## Lothinator

nevertells said:


> Now here is the rub, if you try running ACME3 to install CM10 over CM9 or run ACME3 with no files in the cminstall folder, you are going to see thousands of inode errors scrolling up the screen and when it is done, most likely CM will not boot.


Just curious. Did anyone ever figure out why some users got the full size (400+mb) and had no corruption or problems, while others did?


----------



## ndinfla

Never tells is the cwm6 still in uimage . if so do we install the old cwm and replace the uimage file if we decide to acme install3 cm10

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## 290

nevertells said:


> I think there is still some confusion. ACME3 was created to replace the previous version, fix some bugs and enlarge the /system partition in preparation for the release of Jelly Bean. This is when the corruption issue was discovered. CWM it turns out was the cause and TWRP is suspected of doing the same thing. Until CWM6 came along, it was advised to not use the older version of CWM and any version of TWRP to install nightlies. There is not a problem with installing patches or other zip files, just roms.
> 
> Now here is the rub, if you try running ACME3 to install CM10 over CM9 or run ACME3 with no files in the cminstall folder, you are going to see thousands of inode errors scrolling up the screen and when it is done, most likely CM will not boot. The fix, make a nandroid backup of your current CM9 installation. Run ACMEUninstaller. Use ACME3 to install CM9 again including the new CWM6. Restore your nandroid backup and now the file system corruption is fixed, your /system partition is enlarged and you are ready to install CM10 over CM9.
> 
> One word of caution, whatever recovery program you use to make your nandroid backup, you will have to use that program again to restore your backup. Backups made with cwm are not compatible with any version of TWRP. Backups made with older versions of TWRP are not compatible with the newest version of TWRP.
> 
> If you plan to make the leap to CM10, unless you install it on a TouchPad that has never had Android installed before, you are going to have to use ACMEUninstaller to clear the file system corruption before running ACME3. If you don't care about your apps, settings and data, just uninstall CM9 and use ACME3 to install CM10. Just be sure you install the new CWM6 so you don't introduce corruption again the next time you install an updated rom with CWM.


And all of this has what to do with the fact that /system is not made big enough by ACMEInstaller3 to support CM10 and a full gapps install?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salvation27

ndinfla said:


> Never tells is the cwm6 still in uimage . if so do we install the old cwm and replace the uimage file if we decide to acme install3 cm10
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


There's a flashable version now.....


----------



## Gradular

Salvation27 said:


> There's a flashable version now.....


The one floating around is not an jcsullins version.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

ndinfla said:


> Never tells is the cwm6 still in uimage . if so do we install the old cwm and replace the uimage file if we decide to acme install3 cm10
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Just download this: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/uImage.CWM6_tenderloin_20121204 and rename it ulmage.ClockworkMod. If you are using TWRP, delete ulmage.twrp and replace it with the cwm ulmage.

I'll explain again, the old version of cwm 1.0.1.2 introduced corruption into the /system partition. It is also suspected that twrp was doing the same thing since it is based on cwm code. When one tries to run ACME3 to install CM10 over CM9, one will see thousands of inode errors scrolling up the screen and when finished, the install will most likely fail. So, the fix is to make a nandroid backup of one's current CM9 install, run ACMEUninstaller, reinstall the same rom they were running and then using whatever recovery program(cwm or twrp) they used to make the backup, restore the backup they made. Now, the corruption is fixed, the /system partition is enlarged and you are ready to install CM10 over the top of CM9.

A word to the wise, backups made with cwm are not compatible with any version of twrp and backups made with old versions of twrp are not compatible with the newest version. As long as you use the new cwm6, you can install CM10 instead of having to run ACME3 again to install it. If you plan to continue using twrp, just don't use it to install nightlies until Team Win puts out an updated version that does not corrupt the /system partition, use ACME3.


----------



## nevertells

290 said:


> And all of this has what to do with the fact that /system is not made big enough by ACMEInstaller3 to support CM10 and a full gapps install?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yes it does! Where did you get that idea? After installing CM10 and the Google version of gapps(20121011), I still had 41MB left.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> The one floating around is not an jcsullins version.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Yes it is. It uses his improved version of cwm, he just did not create the installable zip himself. However, if you use it. please give him feedback, so he knows if it is ready for primetime.


----------



## 290

nevertells said:


> Yes it does! Where did you get that idea? After installing CM10 and the Google version of gapps(20121011), I still had 41MB left.


Your really going to pretend that this isn't going to be an issue at some point?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

290 said:


> Your really going to pretend that this isn't going to be an issue at some point?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Never said that, did I? Are you really going to pretend that you only read this thread? I see you all over Rootzwiki and I stated in previous posts in other threads that developer Green would modify ACME3 to increase the /system partition if the need became apparent.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37091-unofficial-cm10-with-working-camera/page__st__90 post #91.


----------



## Salvation27

290 said:


> Your really going to pretend that this isn't going to be an issue at some point?


Just for the grammatically challenged: http://www2.actden.c...ce/confused.htm

And- if it needs to be fixed- I'm sure our wonderful developers are aware and have it within their notes/ fixes/ and when it should be implemented etc.
I can only imagine the amount of notes, organization, etc that these guys have.


----------



## 290

nevertells said:


> Never said that, did I? Are you really going to pretend that you only read this thread? I see you all over Rootzwiki and I stated in previous posts in other threads that developer Green would modify ACME3 to increase the /system partition if the need became apparent.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37091-unofficial-cm10-with-working-camera/page__st__90 post #91.


First off that post is dated, a lot has happened since then.

Secondly Roland has to make a "Lite" version of gapps I'd say thats apparent. Anyway this is about you answering the /system question with completely unrelated information. I don't care how much free space you have both of us known this is going to be an issue. The least you could to is acknowledge that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salvation27

290 said:


> Secondly Roland has to make a "Lite" version of gapps I'd say thats apparent. Anyway this is about you answering the /system question with completely unrelated information. I don't care how much free space you have both of us known this is going to be an issue. The least you could to is acknowledge that.


He did mention/ acknowledge it awhile ago.....and nothing has changed that warrants them to fix it. So there's no need for an update.

Roland didn't have to make a "lite" version- he just thought he'd try it out to help alleviate any concerns it MIGHT cause


----------



## 290

Salvation27 said:


> Just for the grammatically challenged: http://www2.actden.c...ce/confused.htm


And this is related how? Grow up buddy......

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 290

Salvation27 said:


> He did mention/ acknowledge it awhile ago.....and nothing has changed that warrants them to fix it. So there's no need for an update.
> 
> Roland didn't have to make a "lite" version- he just thought he'd try it out to help alleviate any concerns it MIGHT cause


As things are when you install cm10 and gapps 4.2 you run out of room and acme finishes the install incomplete. To me that's a big issue. That's the reason for the "Lite" gapps.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salvation27

290 said:


> As things are when you install cm10 and gapps 4.2 you run out of room and acme finishes the install incomplete. To me that's a big issue. That's the reason for the "Lite" gapps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Well- for starters- you shouldn't be using Gapps 4.2- yeah you can, but it's not recommended- hence your space issue


----------



## 290

Salvation27 said:


> Well- for starters- you shouldn't be using Gapps 4.2- yeah you can, but it's not recommended- hence your space issue


The idea is that's where we are heading....and as thing are its not going to work.....why is this so hard to understand? All i wanted to know is where we were at on this. Instead i get a bunch of nonsense about CWM and how I shouldn't be using gapps 4.2.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

Salvation27 said:


> He did mention/ acknowledge it awhile ago.....and nothing has changed that warrants them to fix it. So there's no need for an update.
> 
> Roland didn't have to make a "lite" version- he just thought he'd try it out to help alleviate any concerns it MIGHT cause


@Salvation27, don't sweat this guy! There is always one in the crowd who doesn't have a clue, likes to start arguments and won't be appeased no matter what you say. Hell, he considers a post I made two days ago dated.


----------



## 290

nevertells said:


> @Salvation27, don't sweat this guy! There is always one in the crowd who doesn't have a clue, likes to start arguments and won't be appeased no matter what you say. Hell, he considers a post I made two days ago dated.


Your link took me to the begining of then thread, may be an issue with tapa talk. Either way all I wanted was an answer, "two weeks" would have been preferred over this.

If you want to judge me here's one in have for you. All you do is regurgitate information, whats worse is you don't even understand the information you are regurgitating.

In this case you didn't know the answer so you spit out something you read/were told thinking it would suffice but it really had nothing to do with the question at all. Then you try to defend your statement with more unrelated information. If you had a clue as to how all of this works you would have been able to answer my question with ease.

I respect Roland a hell of a lot more than you. He gets his hands dirty in being part of the solution. Your a simple go between that has no real grasp of what he's saying.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndinfla

Thanks I found the zip. Would also like to thank you for not blasting me unlike others.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ndinfla

nevertells said:


> Just download this: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/uImage.CWM6_tenderloin_20121204 and rename it ulmage.ClockworkMod. If you are using TWRP, delete ulmage.twrp and replace it with the cwm ulmage.
> 
> I'll explain again, the old version of cwm 1.0.1.2 introduced corruption into the /system partition. It is also suspected that twrp was doing the same thing since it is based on cwm code. When one tries to run ACME3 to install CM10 over CM9, one will see thousands of inode errors scrolling up the screen and when finished, the install will most likely fail. So, the fix is to make a nandroid backup of one's current CM9 install, run ACMEUninstaller, reinstall the same rom they were running and then using whatever recovery program(cwm or twrp) they used to make the backup, restore the backup they made. Now, the corruption is fixed, the /system partition is enlarged and you are ready to install CM10 over the top of CM9.
> 
> A word to the wise, backups made with cwm are not compatible with any version of twrp and backups made with old versions of twrp are not compatible with the newest version. As long as you use the new cwm6, you can install CM10 instead of having to run ACME3 again to install it. If you plan to continue using twrp, just don't use it to install nightlies until Team Win puts out an updated version that does not corrupt the /system partition, use ACME3.


thank you never tells but I did find my answer

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

ndinfla said:


> Thanks I found the zip. Would also like to thank you for not blasting me unlike others.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


You are very welcome. I will never "Blast" anyone like yourself who asks for legitimate help.









Sometimes one just can't ignore rude behavior. Don't understand why people behave like that.


----------



## Colchiro

290 said:


> The idea is that's where we are heading....and as thing are its not going to work.....why is this so hard to understand? All i wanted to know is where we were at on this. Instead i get a bunch of nonsense about CWM and how I shouldn't be using gapps 4.2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


There's always this, if you can't wait: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cyanogenmod10-preview-5-with-sound-camera-updated-1252012/page__st__730#entry1031450

I've been tempted, but still have 20+ megs free.


----------



## ICanHazBeer

Colchiro said:


> There's always this, if you can't wait: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cyanogenmod10-preview-5-with-sound-camera-updated-1252012/page__st__730#entry1031450
> 
> I've been tempted, but still have 20+ megs free.


+1 to this. I did that and the results were great, YMMV. I have a 640mb'ish /system partition.


----------



## nevertells

ICanHazBeer said:


> +1 to this. I did that and the results were great, YMMV. I have a 640mb'ish /system partition.


Where did you rob 240mb of memory from?


----------



## nevertells

Here is one of my "Outdated" posts from another thread that might help folks when they are deciding on which version of Gapps to use:

"Keep in mind that J.C. Sullins is the only developer who is working on porting CM10 to the TouchPad. That means that he is doing all the coding, debugging etc. CM10 on the TouchPad is not even an official nightly release yet, so the only access we have to this is through the kindness of J.C. posting his work on his goo.im storage. He has asked that we only use the official versions of gapps so as to not send him on wild goose chases looking for bugs that don't really exist except what we have created using oddball gapps installs. In particular he does not want anyone using anything from JB 4.2. If you cannot honor his request, please do not start posting the problems you might create using custom gapps installs."


----------



## ICanHazBeer

nevertells said:


> Where did you rob 240mb of memory from?


It comes from resizing and reducing the media, SD card, partition and then extending system with unused space taken from media.

I should add, this may sound overly simplified, but after 20 years in IT, it was easy, for me.


----------



## nevertells

ICanHazBeer said:


> It comes from resizing and reducing the media, SD card, partition and then extending system with unused space taken from media.


I was wondering. In my discussions with developer Green, he said that making the /system bigger would come at the expense of the data partition. If you found another way to do it, that's even better.

Also, here is a tidbit I overlooked from a reply from Green about lack of space in /system:

"As such I guess whoever does not have enough space should probably check they don't have a ton of files in /system/lost+found and if so, delete all of them."


----------



## 290

nevertells said:


> Here is one of my "Outdated" posts from another thread that might help folks when they are deciding on which version of Gapps to use:
> 
> "Keep in mind that J.C. Sullins is the only developer who is working on porting CM10 to the TouchPad. That means that he is doing all the coding, debugging etc. CM10 on the TouchPad is not even an official nightly release yet, so the only access we have to this is through the kindness of J.C. posting his work on his goo.im storage. He has asked that we only use the official versions of gapps so as to not send him on wild goose chases looking for bugs that don't really exist except what we have created using oddball gapps installs. In particular he does not want anyone using anything from JB 4.2. If you cannot honor his request, please do not start posting the problems you might create using custom gapps installs."


I said there was a misunderstanding about your post I don't know why this is still an issue other than you not having much else to go on.

I don't care about the rest of CM10 my question was related to the storage issue we are going to run into here shortly.

I had 4.2 gapps on my TP but went back to 4.1 when I read this for the first time. I don't know why you think it makes the storage problem go away or make the way you handled this OK.

At some point in the near future we are going to need more space on /system. I wanted to know what was going to be done about it. Then you got on your high horse and started talking about everything except the issue at hand.....much like you did in this post.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> I was wondering. In my discussions with developer Green, he said that making the /system bigger would come at the expense of the data partition. If you found another way to do it, that's even better.


Should be NBD if you have a 32 gb TP.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> Should be NBD if you have a 32 gb TP.


Then I got two NBD'S. :-D


----------



## nevertells

290 said:


> I said there was a misunderstanding about your post I don't know why this is still an issue other than you not having much else to go on.
> 
> I don't care about the rest of CM10 my question was related to the storage issue we are going to run into here shortly.
> 
> I had 4.2 gapps on my TP but went back to 4.1 when I read this for the first time. I don't know why you think it makes the storage problem go away or make the way you handled this OK.
> 
> At some point in the near future we are going to need more space on /system. I wanted to know what was going to be done about it. Then you got on your high horse and started talking about everything except the issue at hand.....much like you did in this post.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I don't get you man! It's not up to you, it's up to the developers. They have said when they think more space is needed in /system, they will take care of it. You go making a big stink here when you need to be addressing it to Green! Why don't you PM him and see what he has to say! Go get all up in his face like you have mine and see how far you get.


----------



## razorloves

Come on guys, no more bickering. Take it to pm if you need to. Please keep it respectful and on topic and try to have some fun. Thanks


----------



## 290

Inside the touchpad is a single flash drive 16/32/64gb in size. This drive is then broken into sections to help protect system files and keep things relatively organized. As far as I know the partitions are /system /boot /swap and /media. So whenever you want to change the size of one partition you have to take away from another. The required change to /system would only be 100mb and would have to be taken from /media since the others need what they already have. The change is so small your notngoing to notice unless your packing your TP to the brim.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

One thing I noticed is acme uninstaller and a full wipe in webos does not clear out the boot partition. When I did a clean install with the cminstall package Roland made minus preview 3 because preview 4 came out, it still gave me an option for twrp and anything I selected other then webos recovery hung up after the uimage check. Anyone else have this experience?

Btw do not install the new twrp right now!!!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## 290

Gradular said:


> One thing I noticed is acme uninstaller and a full wipe in webos does not clear out the boot partition. When I did a clean install with the cminstall package Roland made minus preview 3 because preview 4 came out, it still gave me an option for twrp and anything I selected other then webos recovery hung up after the uimage check. Anyone else have this experience?
> 
> Btw do not install the new twrp right now!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


As far as I know, the only way to restore the /boot to stock is through ACME or WebOS Doctor. Or you can go in and delete Tue images your self.

I've never ran into your problem before. Sounds like there is corruption or some other problem

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

Yeah. New to me that I can recall. What's the file explorer called? I haven't used webis since spring. Lol

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## 290

ROM toolkit

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

Webos?? That's Android ...

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## 290

Gradular said:


> Webos?? That's Android ...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


You don't need webos if all your looking to do is manage files.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

::Facepalm:: I've said a few times I can only get into webos because of the boot corruption. The program for webos is internalz pro. Can someone who has used either of JC's uimage tools tell me if they might be of any use fixing my boot partition. The only thing I see out of place filewise in boot is andriod.recovery which still had twrp in the file

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## 290

lol sorry about that in for got that little detail. I don't know much about that file manager

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuttaone

A bit of feedback to CWM6, a sentence in the advanced restore section I think the word "give" is missing from "the next menu will more options" (something along those lines).

Shame the nandroid browser doesn't support dup files either, was a big disappointment when I moved to TWRP months ago... Anyone know of any alternatives as it was always nice to dig in and grab something, especially if you wanted to start from scratch again for whatever reason...

Secondly, more for information... I ran ACME3 some time ago after I screwed up the system big time (i like to play with things I shouldn't







) and had to ran the ACME-U... my /system partition capacity 393.7MB - Seems a bit odd everyone experience different capacity results when running ACME3...


----------



## JLsoft

*nevertells*, if you're able, can you go back in this thread and edit your posts where you're telling people to rename jcsullins' CWM to "ulmage"

...you're using a lower-case L and not a capital ae*I*ou...as in 'image'


----------



## nevertells

JLsoft said:


> *nevertells*, if you're able, can you go back in this thread and edit your posts where you're telling people to rename jcsullins' CWM to "ulmage"
> 
> ...you're using a lower-case L and not a capital ae*I*ou...as in 'image'


The correct spelling is " ulmage " not " uimage ". That's ULMAGE using lowercase. I haven't tested it, but I believe it has to be lowercase to work correctly. In any case, it has always been spelled " ulmage ".


----------



## nevertells

nuttaone said:


> A bit of feedback to CWM6, a sentence in the advanced restore section I think the word "give" is missing from "the next menu will more options" (something along those lines).
> 
> Shame the nandroid browser doesn't support dup files either, was a big disappointment when I moved to TWRP months ago... Anyone know of any alternatives as it was always nice to dig in and grab something, especially if you wanted to start from scratch again for whatever reason...
> 
> Secondly, more for information... I ran ACME3 some time ago after I screwed up the system big time (i like to play with things I shouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and had to ran the ACME-U... my /system partition capacity 393.7MB - Seems a bit odd everyone experience different capacity results when running ACME3...


Never heard of "dup filed". Please explain in more detail. Thanks

The three favorite /partition sizes seem to be 387, 394 and 402. No one seems to know why.


----------



## JLsoft

Err, so does the 'ulmage/uImage' part not even matter, because it isn't lowercase 'ULMAGE' right in the old update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip ...it's 'u(capital)image'


----------



## nuttaone

nevertells said:


> Never heard of "dup filed". Please explain in more detail. Thanks
> 
> The three favorite /partition sizes seem to be 387, 394 and 402. No one seems to know why.


It appears there is a new backup method and the extension used is *.dup as opposed to tar or wim.

There is also a new "blobs" folder created in the /sdcard/clockworkmod which seems to create over 3000 folders within, with 3/4 more hash files tallying around 1.5gb.


----------



## ICanHazBeer

uimage is, I believe shorthand for universal boot image, you'll find references to uimage when building your own roms. As I further understand it, the correct spelling, as a file, is with a uCase i. So, just remember boot image, that's where it lives. I don't know what kind of trouble you'd get into messing with the case-sensitiviy of that filename, but you'll never find me changing mine!!


----------



## nevertells

JLsoft said:


> Err, so does the 'ulmage/uImage' part not even matter, because it isn't lowercase 'ULMAGE' right in the old update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip ...it's 'u(capital)image'


I don't have a clue what you are talking about, ulmage/ulmage. What is that? I'm looking in the /boot folder right now and every file that begins with "ulmage" is all spelled in lower case.


----------



## nevertells

nuttaone said:


> It appears there is a new backup method and the extension used is *.dup as opposed to tar or wim.
> 
> There is also a new "blobs" folder created in the /sdcard/clockworkmod which seems to create over 3000 folders within, with 3/4 more hash files tallying around 1.5gb.


Well, that is interesting! Looks like the devs went to a whole lot more trouble rewriting CWM than just fixing the problem with creating corruption in the /system partition. Think I will just stick with my older version of TWRP for everything except installing nightlies and use ACME3 for that. Thanks


----------



## nevertells

ICanHazBeer said:


> uimage is, I believe shorthand for universal boot image, you'll find references to uimage when building your own roms. As I further understand it, the correct spelling, as a file, is with a uCase i. So, just remember boot image, that's where it lives. I don't know what kind of trouble you'd get into messing with the case-sensitiviy of that filename, but you'll never find me changing mine!!


The name is ulmage, that is with an "L" not an "i". Maybe time for a new prescription for reading glasses.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Well, that is interesting! Looks like the devs went to a whole lot more trouble rewriting CWM than just fixing the problem with creating corruption in the /system partition. Think I will just stick with my older version of TWRP for everything except installing nightlies and use ACME3 for that. Thanks


I believe JC posted a link explaining it a few pages back. Basically it makes faster back ups after the intial one because it only back up what changes. And when u delete a backup it deletes the unused sections. Ill post the link when I find it.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## debarron

nevertells said:


> The name is ulmage, that is with an "L" not an "i". Maybe time for a new prescription for reading glasses.


No, it is uimage but with a capital "i". Think you might need a new prescription. ;-)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gradular

jcsullins said:


> For a little background on the dedup backup format, see here: https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts/L5aVZe7C9vg
> 
> To save backups in that are in the dedup format, it's best to just copy the entire /sdcard/clockworkmod directory tree. You can do that with
> "adb pull /sdcard/clockworkmod" or mount the sdcard to the PC and do it that way.
> 
> I didn't even realize there was an option to use the tar format (or that it showed that as default when it isn't really).
> I'm looking into this issue. Thanks for finding it.


There ya go, Never. This explains it better.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## JLsoft

nevertells said:


> I don't have a clue what you are talking about


Okay, go to http://wiki.cyanogen...ll_Update_Guide

...at Step 2 of the Installing instructions, it links to the ClockworkMod Recovery archive at http://goo.im/devs/j...erloin-1012.zip

That is the CWM copy almost everyone has been using up until now.

Download that zip. _Unpack_ it. What is the main file's filename inside?

[EDIT] Hell, even in the updater-script inside:


> package_extract_file("u*I*mage.ClockworkMod", "/boot/u*I*mage.ClockworkMod");


----------



## ICanHazBeer

nevertells said:


> The name is ulmage, that is with an "L" not an "i". Maybe time for a new prescription for reading glasses.


I hope that when you finally come to accept that you're incorrect, you'll be as quick with an apology as you are with your witty rhetoric.
Check this out. 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16334-howtobuild-your-own-kernel-for-cm9/page__hl__uimage


----------



## nevertells

JLsoft said:


> Okay, go to http://wiki.cyanogen...ll_Update_Guide
> 
> ...at Step 2 of the Installing instructions, it links to the ClockworkMod Recovery archive at http://goo.im/devs/j...erloin-1012.zip
> 
> That is the CWM copy almost everyone has been using up until now.
> 
> Download that zip. _Unpack_ it. What is the main file's filename inside?
> 
> [EDIT] Hell, even in the updater-script inside:


OK, I stand corrected.







I took a closer look at what is going on and discovered that on a computer screen the difference between a lowercase "L" and an uppercase "i" is an almost imperceptible difference in size. An uppercase "i" is slightly smaller than a lowercase "L". Look here, I l, which is the "i" and which is the "L"? All the years I have been using a computer, I never pickup up on that distinction. Wonder why in the scripts the "i" really looks like a typewriter "i" instead of the way it shows up on a computer screen? Thanks for increasing my computer knowledge.


----------



## debarron

nevertells said:


> First off, why are you unzipping the file? It is supposed to remain unzipped to be installed.
> 
> Secondly, go look at the file name in the boot folder. It is not spelled uimage, it is spelled ulmage. I don't care how it is spelled before it gets unpacked and installed, I know how it is spelled sitting there in the /boot folder. Use any file browser that can access the /boot folder and go have a look for yourself.
> 
> And yes I did have a look at how it is spelled in the zip file, but that still doesn't changed the fact how it is spelled once it is installed. And just for good measure, go rename your clockworkmod file to uimage.ClockworkMod and see how it works. It won't.


And try naming it with a lowercase L and see how it works....it won't.

And here's from the updater-script that shows how it's named in the boot partition.









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## captainmorris

nevertells said:


> First off, why are you unzipping the file? It is supposed to remain unzipped to be installed.
> 
> Secondly, go look at the file name in the boot folder. It is not spelled uimage, it is spelled ulmage. I don't care how it is spelled before it gets unpacked and installed, I know how it is spelled sitting there in the /boot folder. Use any file browser that can access the /boot folder and go have a look for yourself.
> 
> And yes I did have a look at how it is spelled in the zip file, but that still doesn't changed the fact how it is spelled once it is installed. And just for good measure, go rename your clockworkmod file to uimage.ClockworkMod and see how it works. It won't.


I hate to be the one to point this out to you Never, but uImage is spelled with a capital letter "i". In order to check this, rename a uImage file by placing lower case "L" to the right of the letter in question, as so, "uIlmage". The lower case "L" is taller than a capital "i". If you do this for yourself, you will see that it is a capital "i" in the correct filename. I hope this ends this debate once and for all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

captainmorris said:


> I hate to be the one to point this out to you Never, but uImage is spelled with a capital letter "i". In order to check this, rename a uImage file by placing lower case "L" to the right of the letter in question, as so, "uIlmage". The lower case "L" is taller than a capital "i". If you do this for yourself, you will see that it is a capital "i" in the correct filename. I hope this ends this debate once and for all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Check my post above, I finally figured it out.


----------



## JLsoft

nevertells said:


> And yes I did have a look at how it is spelled in the zip file, but that still doesn't changed the fact how it is spelled once it is installed.


Wow. Just.....wow.


----------



## nevertells

JLsoft said:


> ...to show you how the file is named by the author.
> 
> Done.
> 
> It's *uImage.ClockworkMod*
> 
> Capital i.
> ...not a lowercase L.
> 
> Transferred it to PC...because the file manager I used in Android used a gross font where I and l have a single/two pixel difference in height.
> 
> ...are you going to now accuse the FTP client or server of sneakily changing the original lowercase L into a capital I during the transfer?
> 
> Wow. Just.....wow.


Go check my other post above, I figured it out.


----------



## JLsoft

nevertells said:


> Go check my other post above


Okay then. I didn't notice the change (after you totally erased the original post that was there)


----------



## nevertells

JLsoft said:


> Okay then. I didn't notice the change (after you totally erased the original post that was there)


Yeah, I had already posted it and then did some digging and finally figured out what the hell was going on. You vultures







were just waiting there to pounce before I could get back and change it. Hay, mi furst mystake this yeer!


----------



## joker920

Wow, there is a LOT of information being passed around in this and other related forums.
I have done a lot of reading in the past 2 days and it sure sounds like problems have been solved but it looks like the answers are spread out and buried in multiple forums.
If someone would be so kind; for my and the benefit of others could I get a few questions answered in the hopes of consolidating the solutions reported.

For those of us who wish to continue downloading updated CM9 Nightlies and eventually update to CM10 when the time comes:

- What is the most up to date (and safe) version of CWM?

- What is the most up to date (and safe) version of TWRP?

- Of those 2, which is the recommended (assuming there is) one to use on the Touchpad?

(bear with me on this one)
- If I have used ACMEUninstaller 1 or 2 to remove CM9 then reinstalled CM9 using ACMEInstaller3, when the time comes to upgrade to CM10 do I still need to remove CM9 via ACMEUninstaller then install CM10 via ACMEInstaller3, or can I simply use the recommended CWM/TWRP to upgrade?


----------



## canis-lupus

Simple question please. I downloaded ACMEInstaller3. Tried to test and extract with 7zip but it said it had 0 byts. i also downloaded ACMEInstaller2 and got the same problem of zero bytes. I have also renamed the folder to a .zip no luck. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Gradular

canis-lupus said:


> Simple question please. I downloaded ACMEInstaller3. Tried to test and extract with 7zip but it said it had 0 byts. i also downloaded ACMEInstaller2 and got the same problem of zero bytes. I have also renamed the folder to a .zip no luck. What am i doing wrong?


Its not a zip. it's a file you redirect commands to on your computer to install cm on your touchpad search install android on hp touchpad and you will get hundreds of explanations on how to do this.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

canis-lupus said:


> Simple question please. I downloaded ACMEInstaller3. Tried to test and extract with 7zip but it said it had 0 byts. i also downloaded ACMEInstaller2 and got the same problem of zero bytes. I have also renamed the folder to a .zip no luck. What am i doing wrong?


Download the ACME files and instructions here
http://www.2shared.com/file/Zf7dn93s/CM10_cminstall.html


----------



## vividboarder

Twrp dev here

Haven't been following any of this as I sold my Touchpad a while back. I just read about some supposed corruption of /system and thought I'd try to investigate.

First, I saw there was an assumption that Twrp was based on CWM, so since CWM corrupted, Twrp might also. Twrp is NOT based on CWM and is forked straight from AOSP. So just because CWM borks doesn't mean Twrp will.

Second, I can't seem to figure out what about backing up system you believe would cause corruption issues. Also, what kind of corruption is being reported?


----------



## nevertells

vividboarder said:


> Twrp dev here
> 
> Haven't been following any of this as I sold my Touchpad a while back. I just read about some supposed corruption of /system and thought I'd try to investigate.
> 
> First, I saw there was an assumption that Twrp was based on CWM, so since CWM corrupted, Twrp might also. Twrp is NOT based on CWM and is forked straight from AOSP. So just because CWM borks doesn't mean Twrp will.
> 
> Second, I can't seem to figure out what about backing up system you believe would cause corruption issues. Also, what kind of corruption is being reported?


It's not backing up that causes corruption, it happens when installing/flashing a nightly. It is something in the cwm code that causes the corruption to occur during the installation of a rom. The corruption doesn't seem to cause problems until one tries to use ACMEInstaller3. ACME3 detects thousands of inode errors. This causes the install to run for upwards of 15 minutes and at the end when one reboots, usally gets a boot loop. To avoid this, one has to run ACMEUninstaller first. If you read about the last 10 pages of this thread, you will have general idea of what is going on.

So have you run this by any of the other TeamWin members? If you guys come back and say that TWRP is perfectly safe, then that will put the whole issue to bed. If you want more detail, PM developer Green. He is the one who gave me the information about CWM. BTW, no one is assuming anything about TWRP. We are just trying to avoid reintroducing the corruption to /system after going to all the trouble of getting rid of it. Since TWRP does basically the same thing, so that makes it suspect. With your assurances that it is safe, everyone can go back to use TWRP again. And I'll be the first to shout it from the house tops, because I really like the ease and convenience of using it.


----------



## vividboarder

nevertells said:


> It's not backing up that causes corruption, it happens when installing/flashing a nightly. It is something in the cwm code that causes the corruption to occur during the installation of a rom. The corruption doesn't seem to cause problems until one tries to use ACMEInstaller3. ACME3 detects thousands of inode errors. This causes the install to run for upwards of 15 minutes and at the end when one reboots, usally gets a boot loop.  To avoid this, one has to run ACMEUninstaller first. If you read about the last 10 pages of this thread, you will have general idea of what is going on.
> 
> So have you run this by any of the other TeamWin members? If you guys come back and say that TWRP is perfectly safe, then that will put the whole issue to bed. If you want more detail, PM developer Green. He is the one who gave me the information about CWM. BTW, no one is assuming anything about TWRP. We are just trying to avoid reintroducing the corruption to /system after going to all the trouble of getting rid of it. Since TWRP does basically the same thing, so that makes it suspect. With your assurances that it is safe, everyone can go back to use TWRP again. And I'll be the first to shout it from the house tops, because I really like the ease and convenience of using it.


So flashing a rom is what supposedly causes this? I believe flashing a Rom actually uses a binary file provided by Google. Amend and Edify both are not unique to custom recoveries and are used by AOSP as well for rom updates.

It sounds like the issue might be the CM10 build itself or ACMEInstaller3. Especially since there is no corruption otherwise detected. What is ACMEInstaller doing when it's getting these errors? What command is it running to detect an error? I'd like to have someone still running CM9 without ever using ACMEInstaller3 test to see if they can reproduce it.


----------



## nevertells

vividboarder said:


> So flashing a rom is what supposedly causes this? I believe flashing a Rom actually uses a binary file provided by Google. Amend and Edify both are not unique to custom recoveries and are used by AOSP as well for rom updates.
> 
> It sounds like the issue might be the CM10 build itself or ACMEInstaller3. Especially since there is no corruption otherwise detected. What is ACMEInstaller doing when it's getting these errors? What command is it running to detect an error? I'd like to have someone still running CM9 without ever using ACMEInstaller3 test to see if they can reproduce it.


Why don't you PM Green. You are both developers and understand the hardware and the software. He told me via PM that it is a program issue in the old CWM that causes the f/s corruption that ACME3 finds. I can only pass along what he tells me. Work it out with him and then come back and tell us what you two think.


----------



## cwstorm

jcsullins said:


> Twrp dev here
> 
> Haven't been following any of this as I sold my Touchpad a while back. I just read about some supposed corruption of /system and thought I'd try to investigate.
> 
> First, I saw there was an assumption that Twrp was based on CWM, so since CWM corrupted, Twrp might also. Twrp is NOT based on CWM and is forked straight from AOSP. So just because CWM borks doesn't mean Twrp will.
> 
> Second, I can't seem to figure out what about backing up system you believe would cause corruption issues. Also, what kind of corruption is being reported?


Hi Vividboarder, I'm including post #89 from this discussion where jcsullins explains the issue. Hope this helps.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcsullins

nevertells: Curious, with all the information you seem to have about this, you miss the following where
I a say (essentially): "here's the fix, please pass along to other recovery devs"



jcsullins said:


> So flashing a rom is what supposedly causes this? I believe flashing a Rom actually uses a binary file provided by Google. Amend and Edify both are not unique to custom recoveries and are used by AOSP as well for rom updates.
> 
> It sounds like the issue might be the CM10 build itself or ACMEInstaller3. Especially since there is no corruption otherwise detected. What is ACMEInstaller doing when it's getting these errors? What command is it running to detect an error? I'd like to have someone still running CM9 without ever using ACMEInstaller3 test to see if they can reproduce it.


This issue was initially discovered in the days of CM7 when I created scripts to resize the /data partition. Several people were having trouble
using them because the filesystems check (fsck) on /data would fail. After some testing, I discovered that ext4 filesystems created with make_ext4fs
from system/extras/ext4_utils would fail a "fsck -fn <block_dev>" check immediately after creation with numerous inode errors. As far as we knew,
there was never any "real" data corruption. The problem seemed to only surface when doing a fsck required for doing a filesystem resize.

The issue resurfaced when we needed to resize /system for jellybean installs. Luckily, with the jellybean version of ext4_utils, I was able to uncover
the real source of the problem (make_ext4fs assumed our kernel supported ext4_lazyinit when it doesn't) and the fix (see above).

I tested TWRP v2.3.1.0 for tenderloin and it had the issue. I contacted Dees_Troy about rebuilding a fixed TWRP. Turns out that the TWRP for
tenderloin is not built using the jellybean source, so the above fix would not apply. However, he changed TWRP to use mke2fs instead of make_ext4fs
to work around the issue.

In short, TWRP v2.3.2.3 for tenderloin does not have the issue. It is the current version available from http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/75
NOTE: The link on that page says it's v2.3.1.0 when it's really v2.3.2.3 it downloads.


----------



## trekrev

jcsullins said:


> nevertells: Curious, with all the information you seem to have about this, you miss the following where
> I a say (essentially): "here's the fix, please pass along to other recovery devs"
> 
> This issue was initially discovered in the days of CM7 when I created scripts to resize the /data partition. Several people were having trouble
> using them because the filesystems check (fsck) on /data would fail. After some testing, I discovered that ext4 filesystems created with make_ext4fs
> from system/extras/ext4_utils would fail a "fsck -fn <block_dev>" check immediately after creation with numerous inode errors. As far as we knew,
> there was never any "real" data corruption. The problem seemed to only surface when doing a fsck required for doing a filesystem resize.
> 
> The issue resurfaced when we needed to resize /system for jellybean installs. Luckily, with the jellybean version of ext4_utils, I was able to uncover
> the real source of the problem (make_ext4fs assumed our kernel supported ext4_lazyinit when it doesn't) and the fix (see above).
> 
> I tested TWRP v2.3.1.0 for tenderloin and it had the issue. I contacted Dees_Troy about rebuilding a fixed TWRP. Turns out that the TWRP for
> tenderloin is not built using the jellybean source, so the above fix would not apply. However, he changed TWRP to use mke2fs instead of make_ext4fs
> to work around the issue.
> 
> In short, TWRP v2.3.2.3 for tenderloin does not have the issue. It is the current version available from http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/75
> NOTE: The link on that page says it's v2.3.1.0 when it's really v2.3.2.3 it downloads.


JC I just did an install of TWIRP v2.3.2.3 before reading your post. I was guessing they had fixed the problem and now I am glad I guessed right. I then installed cm9-20121212 and Dorregary's update-cm9-20121209-camera-fix via gooManager with the newer TWIRP. The build & fix seem to be working great. I will run with it for a few days and see. Thanks for all your efforts and for the very informative post here concerning TWIRP.


----------



## Gradular

trekrev said:


> JC I just did an install of TWIRP v2.3.2.3 before reading your post. I was guessing they had fixed the problem and now I am glad I guessed right. I then installed cm9-20121212 and Dorregary's update-cm9-20121209-camera-fix via gooManager with the newer TWIRP. The build & fix seem to be working great. I will run with it for a few days and see. Thanks for all your efforts and for the very informative post here concerning TWIRP.


Did you use goo.im to update?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## trekrev

Gradular said:


> Did you use goo.im to update?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Yes I did after upgrading TWIRP via the 'three dot' menu at the top and selecting *Install Open Recovery Script. This installs the latest TWIRP v.2.3.2.3. Ho[e this helps.*


----------



## jcsullins

OK, fixed CWM6 update package has been "officially released"

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery/update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121212.zip

Any CWM users should upgrade to this version (including those who installed the CWM6 testing from a few days ago).

Note that it will remove any existing uImage.ClockworkMod or uImage.TWRP before install.


----------



## Lothinator

jcsullins said:


> OK, fixed CWM6 update package has been "officially released"


Yay, our long nightmare is over!


----------



## Gradular

Is the new flash for cwm 6.0.1.9 still?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## trebla88

jcsullins said:


> Is the new flash for cwm 6.0.1.9 still?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


hello
thx for ur hardwork for the development Hp touchpad
I just got 32gb hp touchpad and already installed mobo and CMW 6.0.1.9 (DATE 20120412)

If I want to update to latest patch CWM20121212 I just download the zip file and flash it through CWM right?
No need for acme installer again?
thx 

I have flashed it through CWM and it stil on 6.0.1.9?


----------



## sweener

Flashed update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121212.zip via CWM.

CWM shows v6.0.1.9.

Thanks jcsullins!


----------



## jcsullins

Gradular said:


> hello
> thx for ur hardwork for the development Hp touchpad
> I just got 32gb hp touchpad and already installed mobo and CMW 6.0.1.9 (DATE 20120412)
> 
> If I want to update to latest patch CWM20121212 I just download the zip file and flash it through CWM right?
> No need for acme installer again?
> thx
> 
> I have flashed it through CWM and it stil on 6.0.1.9?


You can install with whatever recovery you currently have installed.

The version number it shows is 6.0.1.9.

Two things to check that it is correct version:
1) Selecting "install zip from sideload" from main menu will give a "Not implemented." message
2) In the "Backup and Restore" menu, you will see "choose default backup format" at the bottom (not "choose backup format")

To make sure that all the filesystems are "clean", I would suggest doing the following after it is installed:
1) go to 'backup and restore', select 'backup' (might take a little while)
NOTE: DO NOT CONTINUE WITH NEXT STEPS IF BACKUP FAILS FOR SOME REASON
2) go to main menu and select "mounts and storage"
3) select "format /cache"
4) select "format /data"
5) select "format /system"
6) go to main main, then select "backup and restore", then select "restore" and select the backup you just made


----------



## Lothinator

jcsullins said:


> To make sure that all the filesystems are "clean", I would suggest doing the following after it is installed:


Scrubbed my FS with TWRP using the backup/restore/wipe steps you've outlined.

One thing to note, the new version of TWRP is reporting during formats that it is using [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]mke2fs, [/background]so that does confirm that the fix is in for the new TWRP as well.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

JcSullins, thanks for your previous post about cm6. I had just posted this earlier when i found this thread....


> I have been catching up on all the recovery inode corruption issues and was hoping to see this with an official jcsullins thread somewhere, but haven't found it yet so here goes...
> 
> My Original setup:
> - installed October 07 CM9 nightly with Acme3 and orig cwm 5 it seems?.
> - formatted system & data with cwm and; installed an earlier preview of Cm10 briefly.
> - formatted system & data with cwm and restored CM9 backup and then camera patch.
> 
> That's where I'm at now.
> 
> I understand that because of cwm5 (& Twrp) I may have inode / corruptions errors. I also know that I can move/copy/replace the image.cwm5 file with cwm6 with a file explorer, which I plan on doing. So..
> 
> Q: If I format system & data with cwm6, wipe cache, and reinstall the latest cm9 nightly ( or restore my backup) will I still have corruption errors? (Can't say I've noticed previously).


My understanding from your previous post is that a fresh format with the newer Cwm6 you just posted will correct any file system/inode corruption. Am I correct?

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## jcsullins

Mpgrimm2 said:


> JcSullins, thanks for your previous post about cm6. I had just posted this earlier when i found this thread....
> 
> My understanding from your previous post is that a fresh format with the newer Cwm6 you just posted will correct any file system/inode corruption. Am I correct?
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


Yep, that's correct.


----------



## Dees_Troy

nevertells said:


> Just download this: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/uImage.CWM6_tenderloin_20121204 and rename it ulmage.ClockworkMod. If you are using TWRP, delete ulmage.twrp and replace it with the cwm ulmage.
> 
> I'll explain again, the old version of cwm 1.0.1.2 introduced corruption into the /system partition. It is also suspected that twrp was doing the same thing since it is based on cwm code. When one tries to run ACME3 to install CM10 over CM9, one will see thousands of inode errors scrolling up the screen and when finished, the install will most likely fail. So, the fix is to make a nandroid backup of one's current CM9 install, run ACMEUninstaller, reinstall the same rom they were running and then using whatever recovery program(cwm or twrp) they used to make the backup, restore the backup they made. Now, the corruption is fixed, the /system partition is enlarged and you are ready to install CM10 over the top of CM9.
> 
> A word to the wise, backups made with cwm are not compatible with any version of twrp and backups made with old versions of twrp are not compatible with the newest version. As long as you use the new cwm6, you can install CM10 instead of having to run ACME3 again to install it. If you plan to continue using twrp, just don't use it to install nightlies until Team Win puts out an updated version that does not corrupt the /system partition, use ACME3.


The ionode problem stems from a problem with Qualcomm chips using make_ext4fs. jcsullins patched make_ext4fs to fix it for CWM. For TWRP I released a 2.3.2.3 build that simply doesn't use make_ext4fs. Instead we reverted to using mke2fs to format the partitions. AFAIK mke2fs should work fine on the TouchPad though I no longer have a TouchPad of my own to test with.


----------



## nevertells

Dees_Troy said:


> The ionode problem stems from a problem with Qualcomm chips using make_ext4fs. jcsullins patched make_ext4fs to fix it for CWM. For TWRP I released a 2.3.2.3 build that simply doesn't use make_ext4fs. Instead we reverted to using mke2fs to format the partitions. AFAIK mke2fs should work fine on the TouchPad though I no longer have a TouchPad of my own to test with.


Thank you for your input on this. So to be perfectly clear for everyone, older versions of TWRP do cause f/s corruption during the installation of a nightly build and version 2.3.2.3 fixes this. When one uses GooManager to install TWRP, they will be getting version 2.3.2.3? What's the chance that you could make an installable zip available for those of us who already have TWRP installed or don't use GooManager?

Just for the record, there are tens if not hundreds of thousands of TouchPad users who are affected by this corruption issue who are going to want to upgrade to CM10 at some point. Right now the only method of clearing that corruption is using ACMEUninstaller before trying to use ACMEInstaller3. I see that J.C. Sullins agreed with a poster above that one could use CWM6 to format the /system to clear inode corruption. Having not looked, I'm guessing one can do the same thing with TWRP 2.3.2.3? My concern is that most users out there aren't up to the proficiency level needed to understand the steps needed to get rid of the corruption.
I have gotten very comfortable using ACME3 while waiting for a resolution of the CWM/TWRP discussion. Wondering if you devs could put your collecive heads together and devise an app, zip or very specific instructions on where the corruption is(/system, /data /boot) and what needs to be done to clear it. Using CWM or TWRP is kind of a trial and error experience as I have never seen or found a user manual or turtorial on how to use them.

Well, that's my two cents worth. Thanks for helping out. The work you guys do is amazing. Way beyond my pay grade.


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> nevertells: Curious, with all the information you seem to have about this, you miss the following where
> I a say (essentially): "here's the fix, please pass along to other recovery devs"
> 
> This issue was initially discovered in the days of CM7 when I created scripts to resize the /data partition. Several people were having trouble
> using them because the filesystems check (fsck) on /data would fail. After some testing, I discovered that ext4 filesystems created with make_ext4fs
> from system/extras/ext4_utils would fail a "fsck -fn <block_dev>" check immediately after creation with numerous inode errors. As far as we knew,
> there was never any "real" data corruption. The problem seemed to only surface when doing a fsck required for doing a filesystem resize.
> 
> The issue resurfaced when we needed to resize /system for jellybean installs. Luckily, with the jellybean version of ext4_utils, I was able to uncover
> the real source of the problem (make_ext4fs assumed our kernel supported ext4_lazyinit when it doesn't) and the fix (see above).
> 
> I tested TWRP v2.3.1.0 for tenderloin and it had the issue. I contacted Dees_Troy about rebuilding a fixed TWRP. Turns out that the TWRP for
> tenderloin is not built using the jellybean source, so the above fix would not apply. However, he changed TWRP to use mke2fs instead of make_ext4fs
> to work around the issue.
> 
> In short, TWRP v2.3.2.3 for tenderloin does not have the issue. It is the current version available from http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/75
> NOTE: The link on that page says it's v2.3.1.0 when it's really v2.3.2.3 it downloads.


Not being a programmer or a developer, the information you quoted does not do much for me. All the information I have posted about, I got from Green and I suggested to vividboarder that he contact Green since he was talking over my head. What I take away from your post is that all versions of TWRP before 2.3.2.3 caused corruption in the /system as Green described to me and as of that version the issue is fixed. That's good to know. It's also good to know that you have released the official version of CWM6. Now comes the fun part of educating/informing the masses of TouchPad users who want to upgrade to CM10 on how to do it.

Thanks for all that you do for the TouchPad community.


----------



## trekrev

Hey Nevertell...
I can very that if you select the link that is labeled 'openrecovery-twirp-2.3.1.0-tenderloin.img' from this page: http://www.teamw.in/project/twrp2/75
That you download the latest and greatest TWIRP v. 2.3.2.3 which is the same image that Goo Manager installs. Hope this helps. Going to test the formating today too. I will report back.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jcsullins said:


> OK, fixed CWM6 update package has been "officially released"
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...in-20121212.zip
> 
> Any CWM users should upgrade to this version (including those who installed the CWM6 testing from a few days ago).
> 
> Note that it will remove any existing uImage.ClockworkMod or uImage.TWRP before install.


Fantastic news, Thank you for making it Official I will attempt to make a video advertising the new Recovery and explaining how to properly remove any trace of the corruption.


----------



## nevertells

trekrev said:


> Hey Nevertell...
> I can very that if you select the link that is labeled 'openrecovery-twirp-2.3.1.0-tenderloin.img' from this page: http://www.teamw.in/project/twrp2/75
> That you download the latest and greatest TWIRP v. 2.3.2.3 which is the same image that Goo Manager installs. Hope this helps. Going to test the formating today too. I will report back.


Thanks guy. I was asking on behalf of all those out there who don't have a clue how to copy and paste uImage.TWRP into the /boot folder.


----------



## trekrev

Lothinator said:


> Thanks guy. I was asking on behalf of all those out there who don't have a clue how to copy and paste uImage.TWRP into the /boot folder


Just followed the same steps as Lothanator by backing up, wiping cache, system, data and factory reset via TWIRP 2.3.2.3 and it reformated partitions then I restored the backup. All works well. Next test will be with cm10 tonight maybe. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nomad1600

Sorr about my noobiness, but if you already have TWRP installed as your recovery manager, do you need to follow the steps outlined in the linked page above (eg download file, edit ulimage, etc). Or do you move forward with reinstalling TWRP again from goo.manager, or is there an easier method? TIA!


----------



## JustinTime

trekrev said:


> Hey Nevertell...
> I can very that if you select the link that is labeled 'openrecovery-twirp-2.3.1.0-tenderloin.img' from this page: http://www.teamw.in/project/twrp2/75
> That you download the latest and greatest TWIRP v. 2.3.2.3 which is the same image that Goo Manager installs. Hope this helps. Going to test the formating today too. I will report back.


I hope you're right because when you are in recovery TWRP says 2.3.1


----------



## nevertells

JustinTime said:


> I hope you're right because when you are in recovery TWRP says 2.3.1


Did you use the Open Recovery Script in GooManager to install TWRP?


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> Yep, that's correct.


Installed the release version of cwm6. Noticed it is significantly smaller than the test version. How did you manage to shrink so much?


----------



## Colchiro

JustinTime said:


> Did you use the Open Recovery Script in GooManager to install TWRP?


I downloaded the .img file, renamed to uImage.TWRP and copied it to boot and mine says v.2.3.2.3.


----------



## jcsullins

nevertells said:


> Installed the release version of cwm6. Noticed it is significantly smaller than the test version. How did you manage to shrink so much?


Used lzma compression instead of gzip.


----------



## jrafuse

jcsullins said:


> OK, fixed CWM6 update package has been "officially released"
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery/update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121212.zip
> 
> Any CWM users should upgrade to this version (including those who installed the CWM6 testing from a few days ago).
> 
> Note that it will remove any existing uImage.ClockworkMod or uImage.TWRP before install.


JC, I'm not sure if this is a bug, a design feature, or simply something screwy with my TP. Ever since updating to your CWM6, both the test and release versions, whenever I do a restore of either my CM9 or CM10 using CWM6, when the restore finishes it immediately performs a new backup. It doesn't ask if I want one done and I don't see an option anywhere for that. This has happened three separate times so far.

Any ideas?

John


----------



## spartaman

I am currently running cm9 with the 1209 nightlies.

This may not be related to updating to cwm6 but when I try to backup, it does through the procedures till it get to the "android secure" folder where it says backup failed.

I will try to revert back to the old version and see if this happens but the old version usually gives me a good nandroid backup.

Thanks JCSullins for all the awesome work you do for the TP community.


----------



## JustinTime

Colchiro said:


> I downloaded the .img file, renamed to uImage.TWRP and copied it to boot and mine says v.2.3.2.3.


I did the same. I downloded the image file from TWRP website and yet it still says 2.3.1.0


----------



## Nomad1600

I don't know if this addresses questions posed earlier, but I was running TWRP on my TP and I was able to update to v2.3.2.3 by opening up Goo, clicking the three dots, choosing Install OpenRecovery Script, and when a subsequent screen prompted me if I wanted to install v2.3.2.3 I said yes. The first time I had an issue and the download appeared to hang in a loop, but after stopping the process under settings -> apps -> goo manager to stop the process I was able to repeat the steps and the second time it updated TWRP to v.2.3.2.3 (verified by then rebooting into recovery).


----------



## trekrev

trekrev said:


> Just followed the same steps as Lothanator by backing up, wiping cache, system, data and factory reset via TWIRP 2.3.2.3 and it reformated partitions then I restored the backup. All works well. Next test will be with cm10 tonight maybe. Hope this helps!


Well it took me a few days but I have tested TWIRP 2.3.2.3 with my nandroid backup of cm10-20121205 and prev5. Then I used GooManager to install JC Sullins cm10-20121211-EXPERIMENTAL and everything worked well. Then I added Dorregaray 'media-profile' patch for that build via GooManager and it works great. Thanks JC Sullins for including the additional "internal storage space". Even the Goo servers are back up to date which is a great 'by product' of the discussion about TWIRP in this thread. Thanks to all who contributed to all of this. Hope we can start getting cm10 nightlies. Hope this helps.


----------



## nevertells

spartaman said:


> I am currently running cm9 with the 1209 nightlies.
> 
> This may not be related to updating to cwm6 but when I try to backup, it does through the procedures till it get to the "android secure" folder where it says backup failed.
> 
> I will try to revert back to the old version and see if this happens but the old version usually gives me a good nandroid backup.
> 
> Thanks JCSullins for all the awesome work you do for the TP community.


I am not suggesting that anyone go back to the old cwm, but until we get things concerning the new version of it and TWRP sorted out, keep in mind, there is nothing wrong with using the old cwm to backup and restore a nandroid backup. Just DO NOT use it to flash a nightly. You can even use it to flash a patch or something similar, just not a rom. That is when file system corruption gets introduced into the /system partition. If anyone does not understand what I just said, please ask for further details.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Anyone see that there is a newer version of jcsullin's cwm6 recovery on goo? 
What's the difference b/w the 12/12 release and 12/15 release?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcsullins

jrafuse said:


> JC, I'm not sure if this is a bug, a design feature, or simply something screwy with my TP. Ever since updating to your CWM6, both the test and release versions, whenever I do a restore of either my CM9 or CM10 using CWM6, when the restore finishes it immediately performs a new backup. It doesn't ask if I want one done and I don't see an option anywhere for that. This has happened three separate times so far.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> John


No, not really. I haven't heard of anything like that. Might try removing the entire /sdcard/clockworkmod directory and see if it helps.


----------



## jcsullins

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Anyone see that there is a newer version of jcsullin's cwm6 recovery on goo?
> What's the difference b/w the 12/12 release and 12/15 release?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


There's no change to CWM itself. I repackaged it so it will install properly with ACMEInstaller*


----------



## jrafuse

jcsullins said:


> No, not really. I haven't heard of anything like that. Might try removing the entire /sdcard/clockworkmod directory and see if it helps.


The trouble is that there is no option or even a warning. I start the restore, the TP shows "Restore Complete" or similar and then the next line shows "Starting Backup" or similar. No pause, no nothing. I even erased the ClockWorkMod folder, and reinstalled CWM6 ... did a backup, then restored it and again a backup was performed as part of the restore ....
Is there an option to do an automatic backup after a restore? and I just missed it?

BTW ... this would be my very first "glitch" with Android on the TouchPad, so it is not a complaint. You and Dorregaray have done an amazing job with our TouchPads and I want to say thank you, thank you, thank you. You have greatly exceeded expectations as far as I'm concerned. I was happy to have CM7 which gave me something else to use besides the dreaded WebOS ... but what you and Dorre have done with CM9 and now CM10 has made my Touchpad one of my most valuable and most used tools.

John


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Mpgrimm2 said:


> There's no change to CWM itself. I repackaged it so it will install properly with ACMEInstaller*


Many thanks JC. 
This might be obvious to those working with the TP for a while, but one more to clarify...

Q: Can the 12/15 version be installed from Acme Installer as well as from within a previous recovery (like the 12/12 version).

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## redbull

I can't run AME Installer 3 for some reason. I have CM9 installed, but when I connect my TP to the PC, I get the "novacom bootie" icon, but when I navigate to the Palm, Inc. folder and put in the novacom command, everything just hangs - the USB symbol just sits on the touchpad. I also can't see the TP in explorer. I've tried two different computers - one with XP, one with Win7 with the same results.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jrafuse

First off ...


redbull said:


> I can't run AME Installer 3 for some reason. I have CM9 installed, but when I connect my TP to the PC, I get the "novacom bootie" icon, but when I navigate to the Palm, Inc. folder and put in the novacom command, everything just hangs - the USB symbol just sits on the touchpad. I also can't see the TP in explorer. I've tried two different computers - one with XP, one with Win7 with the same results.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


First off ... under setting/storage/three dots upper right ... do you have MTP mode enabled?

Also, do you have a cminstall folder in the root of your TP sdcard? and acmeinstaller3 in your Novacom folder?

Finally are you running the command exactly as it is here:

novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

The spaces are critical to the command.

Finally, make sure that you are using a known good USB cable. I mention this because the one that came with the TP is known to be cheap and easily breaks.

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## jcsullins

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Many thanks JC.
> This might be obvious to those working with the TP for a while, but one more to clarify...
> 
> Q: Can the 12/15 version be installed from Acme Installer as well as from within a previous recovery (like the 12/12 version).
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


Yes.


----------



## ndinfla

jcsullins said:


> There's no change to CWM itself. I repackaged it so it will install properly with ACMEInstaller*


flashed the new cwm and everything else thru acme 3 this am . Everything working flawless including camera....thank you jc

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## redbull

jrafuse said:


> First off ...
> 
> First off ... under setting/storage/three dots upper right ... do you have MTP mode enabled?
> 
> Also, do you have a cminstall folder in the root of your TP sdcard? and acmeinstaller3 in your Novacom folder?
> 
> Finally are you running the command exactly as it is here:
> 
> novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> 
> The spaces are critical to the command.
> 
> Finally, make sure that you are using a known good USB cable. I mention this because the one that came with the TP is known to be cheap and easily breaks.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> John


Missed a space in the command.







Thanks for your help.


----------



## redbull

Well, it went through the whole CM10 install, but now it won't boot - just reboots itself endlessly. I get to the "Loading" screen, it sits there for a few seconds, than reboots. Not my vid, but does exactly this:


----------



## Gradular

redbull said:


> Well, it went through the whole CM10 install, but now it won't boot - just reboots itself endlessly. I get to the "Loading" screen, it sits there for a few seconds, than reboots. Not my vid, but does exactly this:


What files were in the cminstall folder? Usually that happens when a bad kernel is loaded.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## spartaman

nevertells said:


> I am not suggesting that anyone go back to the old cwm, but until we get things concerning the new version of it and TWRP sorted out, keep in mind, there is nothing wrong with using the old cwm to backup and restore a nandroid backup. Just DO NOT use it to flash a nightly. You can even use it to flash a patch or something similar, just not a rom. That is when file system corruption gets introduced into the /system partition. If anyone does not understand what I just said, please ask for further details.


ok. thanks.


----------



## nevertells

redbull said:


> Missed a space in the command.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


To avoid the typing errors which I seem to make frequently, I created a text file using Notepad and just copy and paste the installer and uninsaller commands. Do not use a word processor to do this, it won't work, there is hidden formatting in the file.


----------



## nevertells

redbull said:


> Well, it went through the whole CM10 install, but now it won't boot - just reboots itself endlessly. I get to the "Loading" screen, it sits there for a few seconds, than reboots. Not my vid, but does exactly this:


Explain more about whay you did to install CM10, be very specific.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> To avoid the typing errors which I seem to make frequently, I created a text file using Notepad and just copy and paste the installer and uninsaller commands. Do not use a word processor to do this, it won't work, there is hidden formatting in the file.


I made batch files to make it even easier. Unfortunately I have to rewrite them...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## redbull

nevertells said:


> Explain more about whay you did to install CM10, be very specific.


I went step-by-step through the process described in the "How to Install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Build" thread. I watched the video and followed the steps in the word doc supplied. It is not that complicated a process, so I am pretty sure I did it correctly. I used the files the linked in the YouTube comments.

For the record, I had no issues when I originally installed CM7 or when I upgraded to CM9, so it is not the first time I've done this.


----------



## jwhood

Quick question,once i dl new cwr can i go in and clear out data,system,and then flash cm10 or do i still have to use acme to make my partition bigger to recieve cm10,thanks for any info???

Sent from my HTC myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> Quick question,once i dl new cwr can i go in and clear out data,system,and then flash cm10 or do i still have to use acme to make my partition bigger to recieve cm10,thanks for any info???
> 
> Sent from my HTC myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


You still need to use acmeinstaller3 to increase the system partition.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> You still need to use acmeinstaller3 to increase the system partition.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


 thanks for the info i read through the last 10 pages and seen nothing pertaining to my question,thanks again!!!

Sent from my HTC myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27

jwhood said:


> thanks for the info i read through the last 10 pages and seen nothing pertaining to my question,thanks again!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC myTouch 4g using RootzWiki


Well, just be specific about what setup you're running. 
Are you already on CM10? IF so how did you get there?


----------



## nevertells

redbull said:


> I went step-by-step through the process described in the "How to Install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Build" thread. I watched the video and followed the steps in the word doc supplied. It is not that complicated a process, so I am pretty sure I did it correctly. I used the files the linked in the YouTube comments.
> 
> For the record, I had no issues when I originally installed CM7 or when I upgraded to CM9, so it is not the first time I've done this.


Did you try to install CM10 over CM9 using ACME3 or did you uninstall CM9 and reinstall it with ACME3, restore a CM9 backup and then install CM10?


----------



## jwhood

Salvation27 said:


> Well, just be specific about what setup you're running.
> Are you already on CM10? IF so how did you get there?


Im running cm 9 and i cant do anything now cause my pc took a shit,so ( no acmeinstaller 3 for me)now im stuck on cm 9 till i get my pc fixed,inless some one finds a way to do it just through the tp,installed the latest cwr6 and all is good with that,i read in another thread that a person used terminal emu to change partition size but im scared to try,could i do a full wipe and use rolands lite gapps to work without re partitioning thanks!!!








Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## saloei

Why is the AcmeInstaller3.* use an asterisk as a file extension? I can't download this file. The only way to download is to add a zip file extension, but that doesn't work either. How can I download this file and get it to work?


----------



## Gradular

saloei said:


> Why is the AcmeInstaller3.* use an asterisk as a file extension? I can't download this file. The only way to download is to add a zip file extension, but that doesn't work either. How can I download this file and get it to work?


It does not have a file extension and it is not a zip you run on your touchpad... Please google "using acmeinstaller 3 to install cm10" on how to correctly use it.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jrafuse

Oy!


----------



## Gradular

jwhood said:


> Im running cm 9 and i cant do anything now cause my pc took a shit,so (acmeinstaller 3 for me)now im stuck on cm 9 till i get my pc fixed,inless some one finds a way to do it just through the tp,installed the latest cwr6 and all is good with that,i read in another thread that a person used terminal emu to change partition size but im scared to try,could i do a full wipe and use rolands lite gapps to work without re partitioning thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


still not enough room. Need about 350 megs or so to install that and the devs have said to use 4.1 gapps for cm10, not the hacked 4.2 ones. There might be a way with preware on the webos side to change partition size, but I haven't heard anyone doing it yet. I'm gonna do some mucking around with that and some other things over christmas break and ill let you know the results.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

jrafuse said:


> Oy!


I know... didn't I post that already? I can't remember what topic it was though.... lol

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jwhood

Gradular said:


> still not enough room. Need about 350 megs or so to install that and the devs have said to use 4.1 gapps for cm10, not the hacked 4.2 ones. There might be a way with preware on the webos side to change partition size, but I haven't heard anyone doing it yet. I'm gonna do some mucking around with that and some other things over christmas break and ill let you know the results.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


 that will be great bro,especially for ppl without a pc,we are kinda stuck keep me up to date with what you find or do!!!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## redbull

nevertells said:


> Did you try to install CM10 over CM9 using ACME3 or did you uninstall CM9 and reinstall it with ACME3, restore a CM9 backup and then install CM10?


I just installed CM10 using the instructions in the main thread. I did not uninstall anything.


----------



## Gradular

redbull said:


> I just installed CM10 using the instructions in the main thread. I did not uninstall anything.


Its been said a few times now and a lot of this thread has to do with the partition errors that happen when installing cm10 right over cm9. Those errors cause instability in the android os. Back up your TP first, then run acmeuninstaller. Then use acmeinstaller3 to do a clean install. Then after a reboot, you can go into cwm to restore your back up and go from there.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## redbull

Gradular said:


> Its been said a few times now and a lot of this thread has to do with the partition errors that happen when installing cm10 right over cm9. Those errors cause instability in the android os. Back up your TP first, then run acmeuninstaller. Then use acmeinstaller3 to do a clean install. Then after a reboot, you can go into cwm to restore your back up and go from there.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Thanks.

Couple of questions - is there a procedure for running the uninstaller? Once I restore the backup, I can install cm10 over it and it will keep the data, which I assume is the reason for restoring the backup instead of just installing cm10 clean?


----------



## nevertells

redbull said:


> I just installed CM10 using the instructions in the main thread. I did not uninstall anything.


Based on what you say, that is where you went wrong. If one installs CM10 over the top of CM9 using ACMEInstaller3, there is a very strong chance that the install will fail as you describe. It happened to me and I have seen others post similar results. If you want to successfully install CM10 and keep your settings, apps and data, you have to make a nandroid backup, uninstall CM9, reinstall CM9 using ACME3, restore your backup and then install CM10. All the details are in this thread, you just need to take the time to read through it.

BTW, followed the instruction in what main thread?


----------



## nevertells

redbull said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Couple of questions - is there a procedure for running the uninstaller? Once I restore the backup, I can install cm10 over it and it will keep the data, which I assume is the reason for restoring the backup instead of just installing cm10 clean?


One runs the uninstaller the same way they run the installer, just change the command to refer to the uninstaller. How many nightlies have you install before? Did you keep your data then? That is all you are doing with CM10, installing the equivalent of a nightly.


----------



## redbull

nevertells said:


> One runs the uninstaller the same way they run the installer, just change the command to refer to the uninstaller. How many nightlies have you install before? Did you keep your data then? That is all you are doing with CM10, installing the equivalent of a nightly.


I've updated fro 7 to 9 and installed a half dozen nightlies, but the process is considerably easier. No need to connect to my pc, no need to put a new folder on the TP or run anything at the command line level. I assumed that Acmeinstaller3 re-partitioned as necessary for the cm10. Guess not.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## nevertells

redbull said:


> The "how to install CM10" thread.
> 
> I've updated fro 7 to 9 and installed a half dozen nightlies, but the process is considerably easier. No need to connect to my pc, no need to put a new folder on the TP or run anything at the command line level. I assumed that Acmeinstaller3 re-partitioned as necessary for the cm10. Guess not.
> 
> Thanks, guys.


Running ACME3 at least once is required to increase the /system partition size. It's how one wants to go about fixing the file corruption introduced by the old versions of cwm and twrp that is the issue.


----------



## Gradular

Is there a program or command I can run that will scan for errors and give me a readable output?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Is there a program or command I can run that will scan for errors and give me a readable output?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


What are you trying to figure out? Is it whether there are problems in the /system partition?


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> What are you trying to figure out? Is it whether there are problems in the /system partition?


 I'm starting to test my theories of resizing it using tailor. I wanna see if the way it does it causes errors like the old cwr. I know AI3 gives you the errors, but I need something I can read slowly afterwards so I can compare before and after.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Q: For future reference, is there a dedicated thread somewhere for Jc's Cwm6 or just the posts for it over the last few pages? 
(If there is, i haven't found it yet)

Sent from my Moto Droid xyBoard 8.2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Q: For future reference, is there a dedicated thread somewhere for Jc's Cwm6 or just the posts for it over the last few pages?
> (If there is, i haven't found it yet)
> 
> Sent from my Moto Droid xyBoard 8.2 using Tapatalk 2


Best of my knowledge, this is it.


----------



## drmarble

Jcsullins has created a new moboot. It correctly reports a unique 32 char serial number. Previously, it reported a 40 char hex serial number which caused the wpa supplicant to fill the logcat with errors. It can be flashed using CWM (get the new one!) or TWRP. Here's the link:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/moboot_037-tenderloin.zip

enjoy.


----------



## jrafuse

drmarble said:


> Jcsullins has created a new moboot. It correctly reports a unique 32 char serial number. Previously, it reported a 40 char hex serial number which caused the wpa supplicant to fill the logcat with errors. It can be flashed using CWM (get the new one!) or TWRP. Here's the link:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/moboot_037-tenderloin.zip
> 
> enjoy.


Works like a charm here and someone in one of the CM10 forums said it also cured the inability of Asphalt 7 to run in CM10.

John


----------



## Gradular

drmarble said:


> Jcsullins has created a new moboot. It correctly reports a unique 32 char serial number. Previously, it reported a 40 char hex serial number which caused the wpa supplicant to fill the logcat with errors. It can be flashed using CWM (get the new one!) or TWRP. Here's the link:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/moboot_037-tenderloin.zip
> 
> enjoy.


Is the new way it reports the serial backwards compatible with cm7 and 9?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## FormerlyMQ

Has there been a request to perhaps make the os partition even larger? All I see are posts saying they are winding up with uncomfortably small amounts of space left after installing cm10, and we all know by the time the newest jb apps are more appropriate to install, they will easily overtake that remaining space. If it wasn't for green's great work thus far, we wouldn't even be talking about cm10 - so a big thanks for that!!!


----------



## Gradular

FormerlyMQ said:


> Has there been a request to perhaps make the os partition even larger? All I see are posts saying they are winding up with uncomfortably small amounts of space left after installing cm10, and we all know by the time the newest jb apps are more appropriate to install, they will easily overtake that remaining space. If it wasn't for green's great work thus far, we wouldn't even be talking about cm10 - so a big thanks for that!!!


I'm experimenting on a way to do this for those insist on doing this through webos. But if you install the latest build and the 10112012 gapps package, their is about 40 megs available. Plenty of room for a partition that is hardly written to outside updating existing files.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

FormerlyMQ said:


> Has there been a request to perhaps make the os partition even larger?


I followed these directions (had to do it twice to get the right size): http://rootzwiki.com...30#entry1031450

I ended up with about 5 mb bigger the first time.  I think I have a 585 mb system partition now.


----------



## Colchiro

The new moboot will break TRWP backups and change the backup location. You'll need to updated to TWRP 2.3.3.0 (via goo) if you flash the new moboot.


----------



## Hunter X

New moboot still reports old 40 digit hex string on a TouchPad 4G unit.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> The new moboot will break TRWP backups and change the backup location. You'll need to updated to TWRP 2.3.3.0 (via goo) if you flash the new moboot.


You need to explain in more detail. My TWRP backups are still where they belong and as far as I know, GooManager installs
Version 2.3.2.3. Where did you get this information? Where is J.C. Sullins on this?


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> You need to explain in more detail. My TWRP backups are still where they belong and as far as I know, GooManager installs
> Version 2.3.2.3. Where did you get this information? Where is J.C. Sullins on this?


I see what he is saying. Because the new moboot passes on a serial number, twrp uses that as the name of the folder backups are in instead of 000000000000000. The older backups will still be in that folder. The newer ones under the serial number folder.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## drmarble

jcsullins suggested (in the irc) to make a backup with the new moboot and then copy and paste you old backup to the newly created directory. It is too easy to fat finger the long serial number to type it in every time.
I don't know why there are still serial number problems with the 4G touchpad. You should go to the irc (#Cyanogenmod-touchpad on freenode) and mention it.


----------



## ennu

is it my touchpad or is play store down?

got error retrieving information from server. [DF-DFERH-01]

anyone else confirm?

PS thought it was the new moboot 3.7 I flashed but after a restore it stayed the same


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> jcsullins suggested (in the irc) to make a backup with the new moboot and then copy and paste you old backup to the newly created directory. It is too easy to fat finger the long serial number to type it in every time.
> I don't know why there are still serial number problems with the 4G touchpad. You should go to the irc (#Cyanogenmod-touchpad on freenode) and mention it.


I don't want this to be taken the wrong way. We all appreciate the efforts J.C. puts in on improving Android on the TouchPad, but this is really putting a lot of folks in a bind. I helped a half dozen folks install Moboot 0.3.7 this morning and then I come home too find that it breaks stuff and all this without any warning. Well, guess what, I tried to make a backup using the version of TWRP(2.1.1.1) I have installed because I like the way it works and it's broke. Says it cannot create the directory needed to save the backup. I tried to reflash Moboot 0.3.5 using TWRP and that failed. I also happen to have CWM6 installed, so I tried to use it to flash Moboot 0.3.5 and that failed. I ended up unzipping the uImage and copying it to the /boot folder and everything is alright again. Not everyone knows how to or hangs around on the irc to get into direct conversations with J.C. or any of the other developers. I think it would be appropriate if he or someone who knows the WHOLE story posts here and maybe in a couple of other threads what the heck is going. We shouldn't have to find these kinds of problems out by trial and error.

Since you bring up the serial number, how does one find out what the number is and can it be copied and pasted instead of "fat fingering" it?

I saw it posted in another thread that to get TWRP working, one has to start using the newest version. I still see posts that folks are having strange issues with the new TWRP and CWM6. How about we get these issues worked out before we start throwing more curves at the users? And while I'm on a roll here, what about all the new and strange things that CWM6 does. I understand it uses a whole new method of creating backups. When has anyone explained what it does, how it does it and what we the users can expect? Is it compatible with backups made with the old version? What should a user do before installing CWM6?

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm a little P.O.ed about this. Wonder if you can tell? Now I have to go explain to seven guys that parts of their installation of CM is broken and vulnerable until this gets all sorted out. NOT COOL!


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> I see what he is saying. Because the new moboot passes on a serial number, twrp uses that as the name of the folder backups are in instead of 000000000000000. The older backups will still be in that folder. The newer ones under the serial number folder.


^^^^^ This.


----------



## nevertells

ennu said:


> is it my touchpad or is play store down?
> 
> got error retrieving information from server. [DF-DFERH-01]
> 
> anyone else confirm?
> 
> PS thought it was the new moboot 3.7 I flashed but after a restore it stayed the same


What do you mean after your restored it? Did you revert to 0.3.5?


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> ^^^^^ This.


Yeah, I saw that. Wonder what else this breaks? Wonder what all it fixes? Would be nice if someone would drop in a let us know!


----------



## nevertells

I've just created a new thread for anyone who has installed and used either CWM6 or TWRP 2.3.2.3 to post their experience on. Please go have a look and help your fellow users and developers alike find out where we stand with these two new recovery programs, Thank you.

Link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37783-if-you-have-installed-cwm6-or-twrp-2323-tell-us-how-it-works-for-you-good-or-bad/


----------



## ICanHazBeer

I missed the link for JCSullins' release of the new moboot, if there is one, I apologize.


----------



## Colchiro

Everything from jcsullins is on his goo.im website: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/moboot_037-tenderloin.zip


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Yeah, I saw that. Wonder what else this breaks? Wonder what all it fixes? Would be nice if someone would drop in a let us know!


 JC posted a thread about a day or two after he released the new cwr image. https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts/L5aVZe7C9vg

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Yeah, I saw that. Wonder what else this breaks? Wonder what all it fixes? Would be nice if someone would drop in a let us know!


It doesn't break anything. You just have to move your backups from the 000000... folder to the new one. You have to make a backup first using the new moboot and twrp installed for that folder to be created. If fixes issues with some programs that didn't like how moboot reported the sn and relied on it to work.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jcsullins

nevertells said:


> I don't want this to be taken the wrong way. We all appreciate the efforts J.C. puts in on improving Android on the TouchPad, but this is really putting a lot of folks in a bind. I helped a half dozen folks install Moboot 0.3.7 this morning and then I come home too find that it breaks stuff and all this without any warning. Well, guess what, I tried to make a backup using the version of TWRP(2.1.1.1) I have installed because I like the way it works and it's broke. Says it cannot create the directory needed to save the backup. I tried to reflash Moboot 0.3.5 using TWRP and that failed. I also happen to have CWM6 installed, so I tried to use it to flash Moboot 0.3.5 and that failed. I ended up unzipping the uImage and copying it to the /boot folder and everything is alright again. Not everyone knows how to or hangs around on the irc to get into direct conversations with J.C. or any of the other developers. I think it would be appropriate if he or someone who knows the WHOLE story posts here and maybe in a couple of other threads what the heck is going. We shouldn't have to find these kinds of problems out by trial and error.
> 
> Since you bring up the serial number, how does one find out what the number is and can it be copied and pasted instead of "fat fingering" it?
> 
> I saw it posted in another thread that to get TWRP working, one has to start using the newest version. I still see posts that folks are having strange issues with the new TWRP and CWM6. How about we get these issues worked out before we start throwing more curves at the users? And while I'm on a roll here, what about all the new and strange things that CWM6 does. I understand it uses a whole new method of creating backups. When has anyone explained what it does, how it does it and what we the users can expect? Is it compatible with backups made with the old version? What should a user do before installing CWM6?
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm a little P.O.ed about this. Wonder if you can tell? Now I have to go explain to seven guys that parts of their installation of CM is broken and vulnerable until this gets all sorted out. NOT COOL!


"We shouldn't have to find these kinds of problems out by trial and error."

When you install things released under "testing" that's EXACTLY what you are supposed to do.

The whole attitude of this post(er) really pisses me off, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## ennu

nevertells said:


> What do you mean after your restored it? Did you revert to 0.3.5?


I restored my last backup made just before installing moboot 0.3.7 and after restore it was back to moboot 0.3.5 but play store still gave me the message:Error retrieving information from server. [DF-DFERH-01]
everything else works great, I checked on my computer and also there the I couldn't reach the play store site, looks like a server in between (maybe my ISP) blocks play store


----------



## nevertells

Deleted


----------



## 290

nevertells said:


> So no matter how much one praises your work and skills, and kisses your ass, if they are the slightest bit critical or negative about it when they offer up a suggestion or ask for your help, all it does is piss you off. Well, I'm not impressed with your people skills, and I'll just leave it at that.


=-O

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> JC posted a thread about a day or two after he released the new cwr image. https://plus.google....sts/L5aVZe7C9vg
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Koushik Dutta is J.C. Sullins?


----------



## nevertells

ennu said:


> I restored my last backup made just before installing moboot 0.3.7 and after restore it was back to moboot 0.3.5 but play store still gave me the message:Error retrieving information from server. [DF-DFERH-01]
> everything else works great, I checked on my computer and also there the I couldn't reach the play store site, looks like a server in between (maybe my ISP) blocks play store


Can't imagine your isp is blocking your access to the Play Store. I would do a backup, a clean install and if the Play Store starts working, then try restoring the back up.


----------



## ennu

nevertells said:


> Can't imagine your isp is blocking your access to the Play Store. I would do a backup, a clean install and if the Play Store starts working, then try restoring the back up.


I suspect my ISP for 2 reasons:

1 because touchpad as well as computer entry gave error for play store (both on same wifi);
2 after a Google I found another guy living in the same island I am living, I am gonna contact him to find out if he uses same ISP.

PS: did a clean install already without luck.


----------



## nuttaone

nevertells said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm a little P.O.ed about this. Wonder if you can tell? Now I have to go explain to seven guys that parts of their installation of CM is broken and vulnerable until this gets all sorted out. NOT COOL!


Considering moboot 037 is in JCs "testing" folder kinda gives the impression its for testing and for trial and error reasons and not to be treated as an updated stable release!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## FormerlyMQ

I treat my touchpad as an experiment. I am always mentally prepared for a possible catastrophe. The fact that any problems I've crossed were fairly innocuous and minor is a testament to the development talent and generosity of jcsullins, green, etc. I for one hate problems as much as the next guy, but fully understand the price paid for walking on the edge of the proverbial cliff. I'd understand nevertells position more if perhaps we were discussing cm7, or maybe even cm9... but I do agree that this is pre-alpha... and there will certainly be problems. We are the guinea pigs knowingly and willingly!


----------



## 290

What's funny is people post here wanting move away from experimental and into nightlys. No way is this ready for prime time. And honestly your just asking for trouble by not doing a clean install, forget about restoring backups. If you want all your setting and apps stick with CM9.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## captainmorris

nevertells said:


> I don't want this to be taken the wrong way. We all appreciate the efforts J.C. puts in on improving Android on the TouchPad, but this is really putting a lot of folks in a bind. I helped a half dozen folks install Moboot 0.3.7 this morning and then I come home too find that it breaks stuff and all this without any warning. Well, guess what, I tried to make a backup using the version of TWRP(2.1.1.1) I have installed because I like the way it works and it's broke. Says it cannot create the directory needed to save the backup. I tried to reflash Moboot 0.3.5 using TWRP and that failed. I also happen to have CWM6 installed, so I tried to use it to flash Moboot 0.3.5 and that failed. I ended up unzipping the uImage and copying it to the /boot folder and everything is alright again. Not everyone knows how to or hangs around on the irc to get into direct conversations with J.C. or any of the other developers. I think it would be appropriate if he or someone who knows the WHOLE story posts here and maybe in a couple of other threads what the heck is going. We shouldn't have to find these kinds of problems out by trial and error.
> 
> Since you bring up the serial number, how does one find out what the number is and can it be copied and pasted instead of "fat fingering" it?
> 
> I saw it posted in another thread that to get TWRP working, one has to start using the newest version. I still see posts that folks are having strange issues with the new TWRP and CWM6. How about we get these issues worked out before we start throwing more curves at the users? And while I'm on a roll here, what about all the new and strange things that CWM6 does. I understand it uses a whole new method of creating backups. When has anyone explained what it does, how it does it and what we the users can expect? Is it compatible with backups made with the old version? What should a user do before installing CWM6?
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm a little P.O.ed about this. Wonder if you can tell? Now I have to go explain to seven guys that parts of their installation of CM is broken and vulnerable until this gets all sorted out. NOT COOL!


I'm sorry NT, but I can't agree with you here. As others have said, including J.C., the purpose of the new moboot being in the testing folder, is so it can be tested...to find and diagnose any bugs that may exist. In addition to that, this rom is pre-alpha. There should be no expectations of stability at this stage of development. We are all guinea pigs at this point. Your rant was understandable, but disrespectful, given the current state of things, and to continue to be disrespectful to J.C., when he is understandably pissed off at your post, is not only disrespectful to J.C., but to this community as a whole. How much farther will this rom develop, if J.C. gives up on this because he views us as a bunch of whiney, unappreciative brats. Frustrating things are bound to happen when testing new things. Accept that and move on. Thank you for all of your help in these threads. This is not meant to be a knock at you. We all need a kick to the head sometimes! Best regards, and Merry Christmas!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrafuse

Sometimes NT, like most of us, goes off on a tangent. I've been guilty of it myself, so in a way I might be able to understand his original rant. However, to continue the diatribe after JC made his feelings known on the subject is just childish and NT should request that the second post be scrubbed.

JCSullins has said numerous times that all of this CM10 stuff and Moboot etc is in TESTING phase, so no one and I MEAN no one should complain at all about what happens to their TP when they try to use any of this stuff. Like a poster before me has said ... we are ALL guinea pigs in this experiment and we do so voluntarily, therefore to rant about ANYTHING which changes or breaks the norm is totally uncalled for.

I for one hope that JC can see beyond this rant to the rest of us who appreciate his work in every possible way. Because of JC's work I can and DO use CM10 as my daily driver because it is as stable (for me) as CM9 ever has been and is a lot more fluid and snappy!

Thank you JC for everything you do for us and our TouchPads.

Don't give up on us !!!

John
(a JC fan for life)


----------



## nevertells

OK, I know when I'm out numbered. My apologies if I offended anyone. My point is, a little more input from the developers would be nice so we know what to look for when we are testing this stuff. Just throwing it out there without some kind of guidance isn't very helpful to us or the developers.


----------



## ennu

My problem with Google play store is not the tablet nor programming related, went back to CM9 with same result: error retrieving information form server.
I went back to CM9 no luck, wiped data/factory reset, no luck, installed earlier version of play store apk, no luck, checked several other computers on same ISP all no luck, didn't found any other friend who uses other provider to check but my guess is they have no problems.
it must be server related (ISP or beyond), I am going try to trace this down. all my other things from Google account works fine.

keep you informed.

PS: nandroid backup is your friend I went back to my last CM10 that runs smooth


----------



## nuttaone

There's a moboot 0.3.8 available in the "testing" folder now...

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jcsullins

FOR TESTING ONLY: 

moboot 0.3.8:http://goo.im/devs/j...-tenderloin.zip

changes from 0.3.7:



Code:


<br />
commit fa7b8ea4d7d326df147c57e017df6deb36aabc0a<br />
Author: James Sullins <[email protected]><br />
Date:   Sun Dec 23 12:36:22 2012 -0600<br />
	update version to 0.3.8<br />
<br />
commit ca019c0bce04c9084bde497e7894289cb258edcd<br />
Author: James Sullins <[email protected]><br />
Date:   Sun Dec 23 12:29:45 2012 -0600<br />
	adjust menu centering for compatibility w/ themes<br />
  <br />
	use older menu placement unless 10 or more entries<br />
	to maintain compatibility with moboot themes<br />
<br />
commit 0e5af62ea9924fd08dd6f340c5d5f72265038cba<br />
Author: James Sullins <[email protected]><br />
Date:   Sun Dec 23 12:28:15 2012 -0600<br />
	do not put serialno as last cmdline arg<br />
  <br />
	seems that placing serialno as last cmdline arg triggers a<br />
	parsing error on older TWRP version(s), so place it earlier<br />
<br />


----------



## trekrev

jcsullins said:


> FOR TESTING ONLY:
> 
> moboot 0.3.8:http://goo.im/devs/j...-tenderloin.zip
> '


*Thanks for all you do for us TP users. Have a nice Holiday *


----------



## nevertells

ennu said:


> My problem with Google play store is not the tablet nor programming related, went back to CM9 with same result: error retrieving information form server.
> I went back to CM9 no luck, wiped data/factory reset, no luck, installed earlier version of play store apk, no luck, checked several other computers on same ISP all no luck, didn't found any other friend who uses other provider to check but my guess is they have no problems.
> it must be server related (ISP or beyond), I am going try to trace this down. all my other things from Google account works fine.
> 
> keep you informed.
> 
> PS: nandroid backup is your friend I went back to my last CM10 that runs smooth


I have no idea if this will help, but try resetting your router by unplugging it for at least a minute, then wait for all the activity lights to turn green.


----------



## nuttaone

jcsullins said:


> FOR TESTING ONLY:
> 
> moboot 0.3.8:http://goo.im/devs/j...-tenderloin.zip
> 
> changes from 0.3.7:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> commit fa7b8ea4d7d326df147c57e017df6deb36aabc0a<br />
> Author: James Sullins <br />
> Date:   Sun Dec 23 12:36:22 2012 -0600<br />
> update version to 0.3.8<br />
> <br />
> commit ca019c0bce04c9084bde497e7894289cb258edcd<br />
> Author: James Sullins <br />
> Date:   Sun Dec 23 12:29:45 2012 -0600<br />
> adjust menu centering for compatibility w/ themes<br />
> <br />
> use older menu placement unless 10 or more entries<br />
> to maintain compatibility with moboot themes<br />
> <br />
> commit 0e5af62ea9924fd08dd6f340c5d5f72265038cba<br />
> Author: James Sullins <br />
> Date:   Sun Dec 23 12:28:15 2012 -0600<br />
> do not put serialno as last cmdline arg<br />
> <br />
> seems that placing serialno as last cmdline arg triggers a<br />
> parsing error on older TWRP version(s), so place it earlier<br />
> <br />


Flashed and working ok with theme, didn't have any doubt









Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ennu

nevertells said:


> I have no idea if this will help, but try resetting your router by unplugging it for at least a minute, then wait for all the activity lights to turn green.


no, didn't work, went to other open wifi in town, had no luck was same ISP, gonna find other provider/open wifi to check if my ISP is the problem.

all other things work but can't update my apps nor get new ones to try out for now. stick with what I have installed for now.


----------



## ScottBroker

Help I tried to upgrade touchpad. It booted to TWRP via goo manager it appeared to install an AOKP I think V40 update, when I tried to restart, nothing will boot, not web os, nothing. The only thing I can get into is TWRP, but my SD card does not show up so I cannot flash or restore anything. I also can boot to webos Recovery where the USB symbol is on, that's it. I keep trying to download acmeinstaller 2 or 3, but they are not zip files, or corrupted. Could someone send me the files I need to restore my touchpad please? Going out of town in the morning, and really need this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colchiro

acme files are not zip files and have no extension. They are probably ok, the problem is you trying to analyze things. 

Were you changing roms? If so, did you remember to format data and both caches?

Did you make a backup prior to updating?


----------



## nuttaone

ScottBroker said:


> Help I tried to upgrade touchpad. It booted to TWRP via goo manager it appeared to install an AOKP I think V40 update, when I tried to restart, nothing will boot, not web os, nothing. The only thing I can get into is TWRP, but my SD card does not show up so I cannot flash or restore anything. I also can boot to webos Recovery where the USB symbol is on, that's it. I keep trying to download acmeinstaller 2 or 3, but they are not zip files, or corrupted. Could someone send me the files I need to restore my touchpad please? Going out of town in the morning, and really need this. Thanks in advance.


Your probably best running the acmeuninstaller and starting from stratch using acmeinstaller3 and then you can restore a nand if you made one...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ndinfla

jcsullins said:


> FOR TESTING ONLY:
> 
> moboot 0.3.8:http://goo.im/devs/j...-tenderloin.zip
> 
> changes from 0.3.7:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> commit fa7b8ea4d7d326df147c57e017df6deb36aabc0a<br />
> Author: James Sullins <br />
> Date:   Sun Dec 23 12:36:22 2012 -0600<br />
> update version to 0.3.8<br />
> <br />
> commit ca019c0bce04c9084bde497e7894289cb258edcd<br />
> Author: James Sullins <br />
> Date:   Sun Dec 23 12:29:45 2012 -0600<br />
> adjust menu centering for compatibility w/ themes<br />
> <br />
> use older menu placement unless 10 or more entries<br />
> to maintain compatibility with moboot themes<br />
> <br />
> commit 0e5af62ea9924fd08dd6f340c5d5f72265038cba<br />
> Author: James Sullins <br />
> Date:   Sun Dec 23 12:28:15 2012 -0600<br />
> do not put serialno as last cmdline arg<br />
> <br />
> seems that placing serialno as last cmdline arg triggers a<br />
> parsing error on older TWRP version(s), so place it earlier<br />
> <br />


any reason to flash this if you are running CWM 6

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jcsullins

ndinfla said:


> any reason to flash this if you are running CWM 6
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Probably not unless you have moboot themes.

EDIT: I'm assumed you meant update to 0.3.8 from 0.3.7

0.3.7 & 0.3.8 (both in testing) passes serialno to android, which makes some apps (like Asphalt 7) happier


----------



## Gradular

Its nothing big, but I noticed that in the time to boot that the text flashes a lil bit. I didn't notice it in 0.3.5 or 0.3.7.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottBroker

When I try to run acme uninstaller I get the dbl penguins, it runs a bunch of code, then says cannot start LUM, aborting! Please reboot


----------



## ndinfla

jcsullins said:


> Probably not unless you have moboot themes.
> 
> EDIT: I'm assumed you meant update to 0.3.8 from 0.3.7
> 
> 0.3.7 & 0.3.8 (both in testing) passes serialno to android, which makes some apps (like Asphalt 7) happier


Yes you are correct update to 0.3.8 from 0.3.7. Thank you for the quick response. Happy Hoildays

Paul


----------



## nuttaone

ScottBroker said:


> When I try to run acme uninstaller I get the dbl penguins, it runs a bunch of code, then says cannot start LUM, aborting! Please reboot


Sorry dude I not sure what to suggest, the uninstaller bailed me out every time I've fiddled with something but never had issuers flashing roms via goo/twrp.

On another note, anyone flashing moboot 0.3.8 experiencing issues with YouTube? YouTube won't search or play videos. Keeps saying my account isn't link with my YouTube account and forcing me to create a channel....

Done the usual troubleshooting, clear cache etc.. gonna rollback 0.3.5 when I get 5 mins...

Edit: rolled moboot back to no avail, can't even sign into YouTube without prompted error

Screenshot attached

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

nuttaone said:


> Sorry dude I not sure what to suggest, the uninstaller bailed me out every time I've fiddled with something but never had issuers flashing roms via goo/twrp.
> 
> On another note, anyone flashing moboot 0.3.8 experiencing issues with YouTube? YouTube won't search or play videos. Keeps saying my account isn't link with my YouTube account and forcing me to create a channel....
> 
> Done the usual troubleshooting, clear cache etc.. gonna rollback 0.3.5 when I get 5 mins...
> 
> Edit: rolled moboot back to no avail, can't even sign into YouTube without prompted error
> 
> Screenshot attached
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


No issues here. Did you clear the data for youtube?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nuttaone

Gradular said:


> No issues here. Did you clear the data for youtube?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Ye no joy. I'm gonna restore from nand and retry... really puzzled was working yesterday...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nuttaone

nand backup resolved issue  however after booting I've noticed there is an update for YouTube and several other apps. I remember now last night letting all apps update without taking note what ones...
Now to restore moboot 0.3.8

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

nuttaone said:


> nand backup resolved issue  however after booting I've noticed there is an update for YouTube and several other apps. I remember now last night letting all apps update without taking note what ones...
> Now to restore moboot 0.3.8
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I just checked and my YouTube is up to date. I'd try updating again. Maybe you just had a bad download the Playstore didn't catch.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nuttaone

Gradular said:


> I just checked and my YouTube is up to date. I'd try updating again. Maybe you just had a bad download the Playstore didn't catch.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I just did, same problem again. 
Luckily I made a TB before hand and restored the previous version and working OK again.

Do you have a YouTube account? Maybe I should bite the bullet and register YouTube account with play account hmmmmmm.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## jrafuse

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all my fellow TouchPad'ers.

May the season bring you only the best and may the New Year bring us a CM10 Nightly ... lol

John


----------



## Gradular

nuttaone said:


> I just did, same problem again.
> Luckily I made a TB before hand and restored the previous version and working OK again.
> 
> Do you have a YouTube account? Maybe I should bite the bullet and register YouTube account with play account hmmmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I just use my gmail account with YouTube.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## colt223

Yeah, when we browse into JC's testing folder and choose to try something, I take it as a 'try this at your own risk' kind of thing.
I like to try new and experimental stuff, but I don't put it on my wife's or friend's touchpads until its ready for primetime. She is still running Moboot 035, CWM 1012, and CM9 until the CM10 bugs are worked out.
Just my .02


----------



## ennu

A couple days back I reported problems with play store not working (error retrieving information from server (DF-DFEEH-01)), checked around and resulted that more than 20 tablet and android phone owners got problems with the play store on the island I am living (Curacao). http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=35564

looks like some sort of a block by Google or something but a smart fellow on our Island found the solution via market unlocker app .

searched for it, downloaded and installed the app and works like a charm. https://m.box.com/view_shared/ad74848bacf8800ae077

just wanted to share this with you guys.


----------



## nevertells

ennu said:


> A couple days back I reported problems with play store not working (error retrieving information from server (DF-DFEEH-01)), checked around and resulted that more than 20 tablet and android phone owners got problems with the play store on the island I am living (Curacao). http://code.google.c...detail?id=35564
> 
> looks like some sort of a block by Google or something but a smart fellow on our Island found the solution via market unlocker app .
> 
> searched for it, downloaded and installed the app and works like a charm. https://m.box.com/vi...48bacf8800ae077
> 
> just wanted to share this with you guys.


Glad you found a solution to your problem. Just be careful downloading and side loading .apk's. It's a quick way to infect your tablet with malware.


----------



## Gradular

ennu said:


> A couple days back I reported problems with play store not working (error retrieving information from server (DF-DFEEH-01)), checked around and resulted that more than 20 tablet and android phone owners got problems with the play store on the island I am living (Curacao). http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=35564
> 
> looks like some sort of a block by Google or something but a smart fellow on our Island found the solution via market unlocker app .
> 
> searched for it, downloaded and installed the app and works like a charm. https://m.box.com/view_shared/ad74848bacf8800ae077
> 
> just wanted to share this with you guys.


It looks like a few isps have blocked the play store in PR. I would call up the isp and complain. I too would be weary of that app the way it was posted out of the blue.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## ennu

Gradular said:


> It looks like a few isps have blocked the play store in PR. I would call up the isp and complain. I too would be weary of that app the way it was posted out of the blue.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


thanks for the warning you to NT, is there a way to check for malware on the tablet? (an app perhaps?)


----------



## trekrev

ennu said:


> thanks for the warning you to NT, is there a way to check for malware on the tablet? (an app perhaps?)


I use Lookout [free version] in the Playstore


----------



## ennu

trekrev said:


> I use Lookout [free version] in the Playstore


Thanks, will check it out and report if the market unlocker is malware


----------



## nevertells

ennu said:


> thanks for the warning you to NT, is there a way to check for malware on the tablet? (an app perhaps?)


I use AVG Antivirus and LBE Privacy Guard.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ennu said:


> I use AVG Antivirus and LBE Privacy Guard.


I checked it with lookout, it seemed fine.

@Nevertells have you tried testing this? Lots of people have issues with the market not connecting, thanks









I'm getting caught up on this thread again, lol


----------



## ennu

nevertells said:


> I use AVG Antivirus and LBE Privacy Guard.


tried lookout and AVG both seems to accept market enabler app, LBE gave me a boot loop so uninstalled that. ( does LBE guard function well on your touchpad? I can,t get it working well, tried 2 times and both gave me boot loops.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

@Jcsullins

Hi, I've just installed and started testing Moboot [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]0.3.8. So far so good, it boots right to CWM6 when I choose reboot to recovery now. Thank you very much for working on this Sorry I was late to the testing party, I've been away







[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I wanted to make a video about your New CWM6 but again I noticed that the default backup format was still .tar and not .dup, Is that ok? I wanted to mention the difference between the two and tell people to copy the whole CWM folder to their PCs. From what I've tested the older .tar backups can be restored without a problem too, also a good thing to note. However I wanted to get your [/background]approval that the backup is correct before telling people about the changes to the backup.

Thanks again for all the time and hard work you put into developing the latest software for our HP TouchPad. I look forward to seeing & testing your progress in the new year


----------



## nevertells

ennu said:


> tried lookout and AVG both seems to accept market enabler app, LBE gave me a boot loop so uninstalled that. ( does LBE guard function well on your touchpad? I can,t get it working well, tried 2 times and both gave me boot loops.


I have it working on two Touchpads, one CM9, one CM10. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## JustinTime

After flashing CWM6 TWRP is not showing up, which was intended. How to I make TWRP reappear? I think i have to change the android.default.recovery file but I don't remember exactly what it should say. Also, is changing that file enough or does TWRP needs to be re-installed and than updated to 2.3.2.3


----------



## nevertells

JustinTime said:


> After flashing CWM6 TWRP is not showing up, which was intended. How to I make TWRP reappear? I think i have to change the android.default.recovery file but I don't remember exactly what it should say. Also, is changing that file enough or does TWRP needs to be re-installed and than updated to 2.3.2.3


Installing CWM removes TWRP. Be careful, there may not be enough room in the /boot folder for both. But if you want to try, you have to copy and paste the uImage.TWRP into the /boot folder. Whatever is listed in the android.default.recovery, be it TWRP or ClockworkMod, that is what will be used when you "Reboot to recovery" from Android.


----------



## JustinTime

*nevertells*, do me a favor and never answer my post. Make that a New Year resolution. Your answer was, as usual, totally useless. You didn't answer one iota of what I asked. Please let someone who knows what they are talking about answer.


----------



## nuttaone

Flashing CWM6 will replace any existing recovery... if you want TWRP back run the open script recovery in goomanger.

If you want both recoveries (not recommended) follow NTs instructions

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

*NeverTells was correct.* After installing TWRP (from Goo Manager's menu), you have to manually extract the the CWM uimage and paste it into the /boot folder (after changing /boot to read/write).

If you have customs moboot screens in /boot, or are running a custom kernel or rom that also places uImages in /boot (like AOKP) you need to make sure there's free space in /boot or you'll have major issues.

Now go apologize.


----------



## JustinTime

Colchiro, I didn't say he was wrong. Please re-read my post. I said *he didn't answer my question.*

Now who has to apologize?


----------



## Colchiro

You're still out of line, now go away troll.


----------



## JustinTime

nuttaone said:


> Flashing CWM6 will replace any existing recovery... if you want TWRP back run the open script recovery in goomanger.
> 
> If you want both recoveries (not recommended) follow NTs instructions
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Why is having both not recommended? I thought the latest TWRP, 2.3.2.3, solved the issues. I had run both, side by side previously with no problem. I used TWRP mostly because of it's more user friendly GUI.


----------



## nevertells

JustinTime said:


> *nevertells*, do me a favor and never answer my post. Make that a New Year resolution. Your answer was, as usual, totally useless. You didn't answer one iota of what I asked. Please let someone who knows what they are talking about answer.


OOPS, I got the programs reversed, but my premise was still right, so I fixed the reply. However, what's with the getting all rude PAL?


----------



## nuttaone

Because the recovery images resides within the /boot partition... this partition is only approx 30mb in size, 20 odd mb is used, both recoveries are approx 5mb in each. once this partition is full it can cause big problems.

You can check your boot partition by downloading Partition Table from play store (free) and doing to settings > partition names and add /boot to the end of the string...

I'm not sure what is the recommended available free space should be left though....

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## pgzerwer2

nevertells said:


> OOPS, I got the programs reversed, but my premise was still right, so I fixed the reply. However, what's with the getting all rude PAL?


Sounds like some long simmering animosity based on the "as usual " comment. Seems like you've been taking more than your fair share of bile lately. Try to not let it get you down, brother.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nevertells

pgzerwer2 said:


> Sounds like some long simmering animosity based on the "as usual " comment. Seems like you've been taking more than your fair share of bile lately. Try to not let it get you down, brother.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


I've got a pretty thick skin my friend. Apparently he doesn't. I've gotten over it, he should too.

Happy New Year


----------



## FormerlyMQ

Nevertells, the fact that you even attempted to help someone should absolve you from any sort of crap like that. fix it yourself JustinTime, with that attitude.

There are probably 10 first time posters who just decided not to ask their own question because of this type of attitude. What a shame.


----------



## Gradular

FormerlyMQ said:


> Nevertells, the fact that you even attempted to help someone should absolve you from any sort of crap like that. fix it yourself JustinTime, with that attitude.
> 
> There are probably 10 first time posters who just decided not to ask their own question because of this type of attitude. What a shame.


Totally agree. NT was mostly correct, but since the answer wasn't what he wanted, he got upset. NT might not get it correct all the time, but he's helped out a lot of people, which can't be said for most posters.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## jrafuse

NT did have it mostly right and did answer most of his question. The only part he missed was telling him that putting twrp in the file would have done nothing at that point because uImage.TWRP no longer existed in /boot.

NT did not deserve that kind of attitute and if I was NT I might just bypass any of his messages in the future. I know that won't be the case because NT is better than that.

John


----------



## Colchiro

JustinTime said:


> Colchiro, I didn't say he was wrong. Please re-read my post. I said *he didn't answer my question.*
> 
> Now who has to apologize?


You guys failed to mention that none of us are obligated to provide any form of support, yet as a group I think we do quite nicely in spite of justintime's attitude.

To act like that AND think he deserve's an apology is asinine.

I absolve to ignore all justintime's future requests.


----------



## nevertells

Thanks for the kind comments and support guys. I'm looking forward to lots of CyanogenMod goodness on our TouchPads. J.C. Sullins has said he expects CM10 to go to nightly status. He and his followers over in the Debricked thread seem to have found a fix for a growing number of bricked TouchPads. Dorregaray continues to tweak the camera code. CM9 has gotten as about good as it can get. And all of this on a tablet that was abandoned by HP and we all were able to purchase for a fraction of it's original price. SWEET!!!


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Thanks for the kind comments and support guys. I'm looking forward to lots of CyanogenMod goodness on our TouchPads. J.C. Sullins has said he expects CM10 to go to nightly status. He and his followers over in the Debricked thread seem to have found a fix for a growing number of bricked TouchPads. Dorregaray continues to tweak the camera code. CM9 has gotten as about good as it can get. And all of this on a tablet that was abandoned by HP and we all were able to purchase for a fraction of it's original price. SWEET!!!


*WOW!!!! This is surely GREAT NEWS to hear. Thanks so much for sharing the information.*


----------



## Gradular

Does anyone know how the installer checks the file system? Does it use or act like fsck?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Hunter X

You can always download ACMEInstaller3 and take a peek at the code to determine it yourself.


----------



## Gradular

Hunter X said:


> You can always download ACMEInstaller3 and take a peek at the code to determine it yourself.


Its a binary file.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Its a binary file.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I know this is a bit late, but wondering if you posed this question to Green in a PM. He has been very responsive to questions I have put to him.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> I know this is a bit late, but wondering if you posed this question to Green in a PM. He has been very responsive to questions I have put to him.


 I did, but got no response. Have you talked to him lately?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> I did, but got no response. Have you talked to him lately?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Not lately. Been no reason. He would be the authority on it. It's been a couple of months since he has checked into the forum. I sent him a PM to see if he is in the mode to respond. I'll let you know if I hear back.

Update:

Well I heard back and this is exactly what he replied, " just run e2fsck". Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Not lately. Been no reason. He would be the authority on it. It's been a couple of months since he has checked into the forum. I sent him a PM to see if he is in the mode to respond. I'll let you know if I hear back.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Well I heard back and this is exactly what he replied, " just run e2fsck". Hope that answers your question.


Ok good. that's what I did. I thought he might have gone further and written his own.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Ok good. that's what I did. I thought he might have gone further and written his own.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Glad you understand all this programming hocus pocus.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Glad you understand all this programming hocus pocus.


To a point. I'm really really rusty. But I know DOS commands pretty well. Lol

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> To a point. I'm really really rusty. But I know DOS commands pretty well. Lol
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


So "e2fsck" is a dos command?


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> So "e2fsck" is a dos command?


 no. Linux. It checks the file structure of ext 2,3, and 4 formatted partitions for errors

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> no. Linux. It checks the file structure of ext 2,3, and 4 formatted partitions for errors
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


"FM"


----------



## kevinv

Gradular said:


> Its a binary file.


How to examine the contents of ACMEInstaller3, from Linux:

The mkimage command, which is in the u-boot-tools package, prints the information we'll need:
$ mkimage -l ACMEInstaller3
...
Image 0: 3808324 Bytes = 3719.07 kB = 3.63 MB
Image 1: 5283031 Bytes = 5159.21 kB = 5.04 MB

So, ACMEInstaller3 is a multi-file uboot image containing two sub-images, one which is 3808324 bytes and one which is 5283031 bytes.

Regular uboot images begin with a 64-byte header. But multi-file images contain an additional header listing the sub-image sizes; each size takes 4 bytes, plus there is an empty 4 bytes to terminate the list. Since ACMEInstaller3 contains 2 images, the sub-image size list is (2+1)*4 = 12 bytes, so the total header size is is (64 + 12) = 76 bytes.

So, Image 0 begins at offset 76, and Image 1 begins at (76 + 3808324) = 3808400.
$ dd if=ACMEInstaller3 of=image0 ibs=1 skip=76 count=3808324
$ dd if=ACMEInstaller3 of=image1 ibs=1 skip=3808400 count=5283031

Now, since what we've extracted are regular uimage files, their headers are exactly 64-bytes, so we can extract their contents like this:
$ dd if=image0 of=image0.data ibs=1 skip=64
$ dd if=image1 of=image1.data ibs=1 skip=64
$ file image*.data
image0.data: Linux kernel ARM boot executable zImage (little-endian)
image1.data: gzip compressed data, was "rootfs.ext2", from Unix, last modified: Sun Aug 12 21:56:49 2012, max compression

Now let's take a look inside to see what ACMEInstaller3 is really doing:
$ mv image1.data rootfs.ext2.gz
$ gunzip rootfs.ext2.gz
$ mkdir /tmp/mnt
$ sudo mount -o loop rootfs.ext2 /tmp/mnt/
The files you're probably interested in are S9* in /tmp/mnt/etc/init.d/

I hope this helps!


----------



## Gradular

kevinv said:


> How to examine the contents of ACMEInstaller3, from Linux:
> 
> The mkimage command, which is in the u-boot-tools package, prints the information we'll need:
> $ mkimage -l ACMEInstaller3
> ...
> Image 0: 3808324 Bytes = 3719.07 kB = 3.63 MB
> Image 1: 5283031 Bytes = 5159.21 kB = 5.04 MB
> 
> So, ACMEInstaller3 is a multi-file uboot image containing two sub-images, one which is 3808324 bytes and one which is 5283031 bytes.
> 
> Regular uboot images begin with a 64-byte header. But multi-file images contain an additional header listing the sub-image sizes; each size takes 4 bytes, plus there is an empty 4 bytes to terminate the list. Since ACMEInstaller3 contains 2 images, the sub-image size list is (2+1)*4 = 12 bytes, so the total header size is is (64 + 12) = 76 bytes.
> 
> So, Image 0 begins at offset 76, and Image 1 begins at (76 + 3808324) = 3808400.
> $ dd if=ACMEInstaller3 of=image0 ibs=1 skip=76 count=3808324
> $ dd if=ACMEInstaller3 of=image1 ibs=1 skip=3808400 count=5283031
> 
> Now, since what we've extracted are regular uimage files, their headers are exactly 64-bytes, so we can extract their contents like this:
> $ dd if=image0 of=image0.data ibs=1 skip=64
> $ dd if=image1 of=image1.data ibs=1 skip=64
> $ file image*.data
> image0.data: Linux kernel ARM boot executable zImage (little-endian)
> image1.data: gzip compressed data, was "rootfs.ext2", from Unix, last modified: Sun Aug 12 21:56:49 2012, max compression
> 
> Now let's take a look inside to see what ACMEInstaller3 is really doing:
> $ mv image1.data rootfs.ext2.gz
> $ gunzip rootfs.ext2.gz
> $ mkdir /tmp/mnt
> $ sudo mount -o loop rootfs.ext2 /tmp/mnt/
> The files you're probably interested in are S9* in /tmp/mnt/etc/init.d/
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thanks! It will!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

kevinv said:


> How to examine the contents of ACMEInstaller3, from Linux:
> 
> The mkimage command, which is in the u-boot-tools package, prints the information we'll need:
> $ mkimage -l ACMEInstaller3
> ...
> Image 0: 3808324 Bytes = 3719.07 kB = 3.63 MB
> Image 1: 5283031 Bytes = 5159.21 kB = 5.04 MB
> 
> So, ACMEInstaller3 is a multi-file uboot image containing two sub-images, one which is 3808324 bytes and one which is 5283031 bytes.
> 
> Regular uboot images begin with a 64-byte header. But multi-file images contain an additional header listing the sub-image sizes; each size takes 4 bytes, plus there is an empty 4 bytes to terminate the list. Since ACMEInstaller3 contains 2 images, the sub-image size list is (2+1)*4 = 12 bytes, so the total header size is is (64 + 12) = 76 bytes.
> 
> So, Image 0 begins at offset 76, and Image 1 begins at (76 + 3808324) = 3808400.
> $ dd if=ACMEInstaller3 of=image0 ibs=1 skip=76 count=3808324
> $ dd if=ACMEInstaller3 of=image1 ibs=1 skip=3808400 count=5283031
> 
> Now, since what we've extracted are regular uimage files, their headers are exactly 64-bytes, so we can extract their contents like this:
> $ dd if=image0 of=image0.data ibs=1 skip=64
> $ dd if=image1 of=image1.data ibs=1 skip=64
> $ file image*.data
> image0.data: Linux kernel ARM boot executable zImage (little-endian)
> image1.data: gzip compressed data, was "rootfs.ext2", from Unix, last modified: Sun Aug 12 21:56:49 2012, max compression
> 
> Now let's take a look inside to see what ACMEInstaller3 is really doing:
> $ mv image1.data rootfs.ext2.gz
> $ gunzip rootfs.ext2.gz
> $ mkdir /tmp/mnt
> $ sudo mount -o loop rootfs.ext2 /tmp/mnt/
> The files you're probably interested in are S9* in /tmp/mnt/etc/init.d/
> 
> I hope this helps!


Now that's what I'm talking about!







A freakin' coding wizard!

How come you are not helping with this rom?


----------



## kevinv

Ha, I wish! 

I'd like to contribute to development, but so far I've been limited by lack of time and lack of skill...


----------



## steventrannn

jcsullins said:


> You can install with whatever recovery you currently have installed.
> 
> The version number it shows is 6.0.1.9.
> 
> Two things to check that it is correct version:
> 1) Selecting "install zip from sideload" from main menu will give a "Not implemented." message
> 2) In the "Backup and Restore" menu, you will see "choose default backup format" at the bottom (not "choose backup format")
> 
> To make sure that all the filesystems are "clean", I would suggest doing the following after it is installed:
> 1) go to 'backup and restore', select 'backup' (might take a little while)
> NOTE: DO NOT CONTINUE WITH NEXT STEPS IF BACKUP FAILS FOR SOME REASON
> 2) go to main menu and select "mounts and storage"
> 3) select "format /cache"
> 4) select "format /data"
> 5) select "format /system"
> 6) go to main main, then select "backup and restore", then select "restore" and select the backup you just made


Is this the correct way to clean filesystems after updating to the latest TWRP?
1. Backup
2. Wipe Cache
3. Wipe Dalvik Cache
4. Factory Reset
5. Wipe System
6. Restore Backup


----------



## pgzerwer2

Well,tried to run Acme Installer 3 with nothing in the CM Install folder to resize system partition but it stalls after about 8 minutes after it says "stop printing. " Able to get out without any apparent damage, but the partition is still 300 MB instead of 400. Any hints?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Colchiro

Run it again?


----------



## pgzerwer2

Colchiro said:


> Run it again?


Did; three times and same result each time.


----------



## Colchiro

On mine it seemed to run forever and then looked as if it had hung... I pressed the power button to exit and it started running again. The next time I ran it there were no errors. That's why I suggested running it again.

Looks to me like acme uninstaller should be your next step. Whether you choose to backup your current rom and restore after, is your call. (I'm not sure I'd trust it.)


----------



## nevertells

pgzerwer2 said:


> Is this the correct way to clean filesystems after updating to the latest TWRP?
> 1. Backup
> 2. Wipe Cache
> 3. Wipe Dalvik Cache
> 4. Factory Reset
> 5. Wipe System
> 6. Restore Backup


No, it's not. You quoted J.C. Sullins suggestion, why not just follow that?


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Believe it or not, if you had waited, ACME3 would have finally finished. What is happening is ACME3 is trying to clear thousands of inode errors and literally getting bogged down in the process. Best way to accomplish what you are trying to do is make a nandroid backup preferrably with cwm6. Save a copy on your PC. Run ACMEUninstaller. Put the CM9 rom, Moboot 0.3.8 and CWM6 in the cminstall folder. Be sure to add "update" to each filename without the quotes. Don't worry about installing gapps. Run ACME3. When it is done, do a quick boot up to insure everything went as planned. Now reboot to cwm6 and restore the nandroid backup. You will now have a clean /system partition with 400mb of space.
> 
> No, it's not. You quoted J.C. Sullins suggestion, why not just follow that?


Wrong NT. He was asking about TWRP. JC posted about CWM. And other then not having to wipe cache, that is correct. System reset wipes both data and cache partitions.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Wrong NT. He was asking about TWRP. JC posted about CWM. And other then not having to wipe cache, that is correct. System reset wipes both data and cache partitions.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Yeah, he was asking about TWRP, so my bad on that. I was suggesting that he follow Sullins recommendation as I don't think many folks know exactly how twrp works.

So you are saying that "Wipe System" in TWRP accomplishes the same as Sullin's suggestion to use wipe data, wipe system, wipe cache in CWM?

Regardless of which one is used, if one is trying to clean up the corruption in the file system caused by older versions of twrp and cwm so ACME3 will run without all the inode error issues, I would be inclined to backup, uninstall, and reinstall with ACME3.


----------



## pgzerwer2

nevertells said:


> Believe it or not, if you had waited, ACME3 would have finally finished. What is happening is ACME3 is trying to clear thousands of inode errors and literally getting bogged down in the process.


That would be odd since I went out of my way several months ago to use the CWM 6 process to get rid of the inode errors. Oh well.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nevertells

pgzerwer2 said:


> That would be odd since I went out of my way several months ago to use the CWM 6 process to get rid of the inode errors. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


Try what I suggested and see if that doesn't cure your issue.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Yeah, he was asking about TWRP, so my bad on that. I was suggesting that he follow Sullins recommendation as I don't think many folks know exactly how twrp works.
> 
> So you are saying that "Wipe System" in TWRP accomplishes the same as Sullin's suggestion to use wipe data, wipe system, wipe cache in CWM?
> 
> Regardless of which one is used, if one is trying to clean up the corruption in the file system caused by older versions of twrp and cwm so ACME3 will run without all the inode error issues, I would be inclined to backup, uninstall, and reinstall with ACME3.


My bad. I meant factory reset and it just does data and cache. And I agree, the best way to clear out inode errors is to backup, uninstall, reinstall, restore.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

